# Audio / Video >  EQpos korekcijas tehnologjija

## kaspich

sveiciens visiem pesimistiem, entuziastiem, hiendistiem un vienkaarshiem muuzikas miiljotaajiem.

beidzot Saules gaismu ieraudziijis kaut kaadu jokaino dzeku produkts:
http://www.puresoundtechnologies.com/en/page/products

ceru, ka neviens neapvainosies, ka nav sadaljaa pirkt/paardot. sheit biznesu taisiit nedomaaju, drizaak aicinu saakt tehnisku diskusiju par/ap teemu/softu.

ir lejuplaades iespeeja pashai meeriishanas aplikaacijai, pluginiem [winamp, wmp 9, 10 series]. tuvaakjaas dienaas buus ari VST un wmp 11,12 series plugini.

----------


## jankus

Vai tas nav kaut kas līdzīgs, pie kā strādā mūsu pašu letiņš Raimonds Skurulis, kas esot izveidojis verķi ar nosaukumu "Skurulizators"?
Ceru, ka tuvākajā laikā būs iespēja tādu paklausīties.  :: 
Vai ir nācis saskarties un dzirdēt?  ::

----------


## kaspich

> Vai tas nav kaut kas līdzīgs, pie kā strādā mūsu pašu letiņš Raimonds Skurulis, kas esot izveidojis verķi ar nosaukumu "Skurulizators"?
> Ceru, ka tuvākajā laikā būs iespēja tādu paklausīties. 
> Vai ir nācis saskarties un dzirdēt?


 hvz.. nu, Tu palasi, paskati, paprovee. sho te jau it kaa varot padarbinaat..

----------


## osscar

Softu negribu testēt jo uz datora neklausos mūziku. 
Bet man patiktos kaut kāds ārējais stand alone DAC/DSP/Eq ,kuram varētu iebarot spdif vai usb  no CD/PC ut.t. - un tālāk no šīs kastes padot uz pastiprinātāju. Protams kastei būtu jābūt ar kautkādu LCD , pulti un mērmikrofonu - nu tā lai tējkannai aparāts var visu saregulēt. Nu un protams manuālā kontrole advacētiem jūzeriem. Vēl tas aparāts varētu saturēt labu preampa /bufera daļu ar volume kntroli , kaut vai tavu lampinieku ko devi man testēt - audifīli būtu starā -  tumsā spīd un silda. 5% no varkas man par ideju  ::

----------


## Didzis

Skurulizators ir atsevišķs dzelzis, kuru ieslēdz skaņas traktā un tas koriģē akustikos parametrus. Puresoundtechnologies produkts ļauj panākt skaņas korekciju klausoties datoru. Ideja jau ir pareiza, jo lielākā daļa datora lietotāju neprot pareizi noregulēt savas tumbas. Nez vai šis produkts patiks Tuc-Tuc muzičkas cienītājiem, jo viņiem vienīgais skaņas kvalitātes rādītājs ir basu daidzums, bet  šitais plugins tak basus noteikti noņems un uztaisīs lineāru skaņās raksturlīkni   ::

----------


## arnis

Oskar-- tu aizmirsi izlasiit liidz galam --> visas idejas, kas paraadaas forumaa, ir manas. taas man ir nozagtas, pirms es taas paspeeju uzrakstiit!!!
Didzi -- runa ir par korekciju telpaa, nevis korekciju klausoties ar datoru. Tas ka ir pirmais plugins softiem, nenoziimee, ka pie taa apstaasies, un nebuus arii korekcijas dzelzhu liimenii [ cerams ]

----------


## abidox

Lasot šito liekas, ka kāds aizņēmies ideju no latviešu CONEQ (real sound lab) varētu pačekot, bet winamp gan nelietoju un WMP nu netik jo pēc WMP 7 nekas jēdzīgs vairs nav manīts.

----------


## Ar4

varbūt VST varēs foobar'am iebarot caur wine

----------


## Didzis

arnis, es taks saprotu, par kādu korekciju iet runa, bet Tuc-Tuc muzičkaas faniem uz plastmasas tumbām tak to nafig nevajag. Ka tik basu vairāk rilktīgi "kalbasī"   ::

----------


## jankus

> bet winamp gan nelietoju un WMP nu netik jo pēc WMP 7 nekas jēdzīgs vairs nav manīts.


 Kā vienmēr visi plugini ir tikai uz Windows darbināmajiem pleijeriem.   ::   Kad beidzot sāks kaut ko taisīt priekš Linux?

----------


## JDat

> bet winamp gan nelietoju un WMP nu netik jo pēc WMP 7 nekas jēdzīgs vairs nav manīts.
> 
> 
>  Kā vienmēr visi plugini ir tikai uz Windows darbināmajiem pleijeriem.    Kad beidzot sāks kaut ko taisīt priekš Linux?


 Caur LADSPA to VST bridge vajadzētu iet. Puresound džeki jau labu laiku atpakaļ rakstīja ka viena no pirmajām (alpha) versijām esot notestēta uz Steinberg softa (cubase vai wavelab, neatceros) un uz Audacity. Viss jau OK, tikai ne kad neesmu testējis LADSPA to VST bridge uz linux kastes, bet tas ir laika jautājums (notestēt).

----------


## kaspich

> Skurulizators ir atsevišķs dzelzis, kuru ieslēdz skaņas traktā un tas koriģē akustikos parametrus. Puresoundtechnologies produkts ļauj panākt skaņas korekciju klausoties datoru. Ideja jau ir pareiza, jo lielākā daļa datora lietotāju neprot pareizi noregulēt savas tumbas. Nez vai šis produkts patiks Tuc-Tuc muzičkas cienītājiem, jo viņiem vienīgais skaņas kvalitātes rādītājs ir basu daidzums, bet  šitais plugins tak basus noteikti noņems un uztaisīs lineāru skaņās raksturlīkni


 RSl Coneq piedaavaa arii plugin versiju. gan VST, gan RTAS. taa ka - dzelzis nav obligaats.
bet, starp shiim tehnologjijaam kopeejais ir vieniigi tas, ka abas apstraadaa skanju. un izmanto FIR filtrus  :: 

tuc tuc cieniitaajiem ir SRS u.c. 'plugini', ka skanjdarbus padara tik krutus, ka nevar atpaziit  :: 


p.s. par noreguleeshanu. sheit reguleeshana notiek aparis tuukstoshos AFR punktu, ar FIRiem. kaa to manuaali izveikt - kaads vareetu nodemonstreet :P

----------


## kaspich

> Lasot šito liekas, ka kāds aizņēmies ideju no latviešu CONEQ (real sound lab) varētu pačekot, bet winamp gan nelietoju un WMP nu netik jo pēc WMP 7 nekas jēdzīgs vairs nav manīts.


 naaksies apbeedinaat. par pirmo sadalju.
par otro: buus VST plugin, sleedz, kur veelies  ::

----------


## kaspich

> bet winamp gan nelietoju un WMP nu netik jo pēc WMP 7 nekas jēdzīgs vairs nav manīts.
> 
> 
>  Kā vienmēr visi plugini ir tikai uz Windows darbināmajiem pleijeriem.    Kad beidzot sāks kaut ko taisīt priekš Linux?


 diemzheel, linux tirgus dalja ir nieciiga. ljoti nieciiga. un linux izveelas cilveeki, kas [piedodiet] ir entuziasti uz seksu ar softiem, nevis uz muzikas klausishanos un/vai taas veidoshanu/mastereshanu.

----------


## kaspich

> Oskar-- tu aizmirsi izlasiit liidz galam --> visas idejas, kas paraadaas forumaa, ir manas. taas man ir nozagtas, pirms es taas paspeeju uzrakstiit!!!
> Didzi -- runa ir par korekciju telpaa, nevis korekciju klausoties ar datoru. Tas ka ir pirmais plugins softiem, nenoziimee, ka pie taa apstaasies, un nebuus arii korekcijas dzelzhu liimenii [ cerams ]


 ar dzelzhiem ir taa - iespeejams, ka nav veerts izgudrot velosipeedu.

V Machine maksaa, saakot no 600USD. tie ir 300 LVL [suportee VST pluginu formaatu]. tj, specializets kompis+laba skanjas karte.
ja gribaas ko krutaaku, ir Raptor un Plugzilla.

----------


## tornislv

Dažus vārdus teikšu par weblapu. Es neesmu no jaunās paaudzes censoņiem, kas pielūdz SEO, apelē pie WEB2.0 un uzskata ka pats kūlākais izgudrojums ir Twitter.
Atverot lapu, es saprotu, nē , nojaušu, ka tas ir kaut kas cool, kaut gan matainais briļļainais tips neiet lāga kopā ar maksātspējīgo auditoriju. Ak jā, STEIDZAMI paskaidrojiet, vai kaut kas no tā strādā uz Apple? Jo tie addikti nopirks to softu VISI , ja tik būs pareizs marketings.

Otrkārt, diezgan drīz man pielec, ka vajadzīgs būs arī mikrofons. Pirmā sajūsma noplok, jo jāgaida no eBaja nu būs kā reizi tās divas nedēļas, cik ilgi iet triāls. Te prasās pēc kāda hinta, jo es atvelku, uzinstalēju tipiskā windows nooba stilā uzreiz, tad saprotu, ka man vajadzēs mikrofonu... žēl ka mikrofoniem nav IMEI koda, tad varētu 2 nedēļas piesiet pie konkrēta mikrofona.

3kārt, man tikai pēc brīža pieleca (varbūt sapratu kļūdaini) ka viss tas softs domāts, lai spēlētu mp3 un piedzītu AFR pie mana būceņa un tumbām. Es biju naivi domājis, ka tas man palīdzēs saregulēt uz mana ūberkrutā ķīniešu EQ pareizo līkni (vispār jau pareizā ir tikai viena - atgādina platu "U" burtu   ::   ).

Nu un tad vēl mazliet valodiņa pieklibo. Kļūdas nav, bet tāda pastīva tā angļu valoda. Tāds "Zis iz mai very good prodakt, zis prodakt iz verī gud" atsit.
("will be sent to Your email after payment receiving")

Par pārējo - skatīšos procesā. Varu piečāpot un pastāstīt sīkāk , slinkums rakstīt  ::  

PS Tā nav piekasīšanās, gribu palīdzēt labu produktu noformēt. Moš vajag jums Nākotnes Parku uzrīdīt, lai uztaisa sižetu?

----------


## kaspich

paldies par feedbacku! par EN - tiks iets cauri, pagaidaam ir bardaks  :: 

ar mic ir sekojoshi: [aciimredzot, buus kaa jaapiefiksee webaa] - tie 6 speciaali ietvertie ir ljoti populaari. domaaju, vismaz 3 no tiem buus jebkuraa atbilstosha veikalaa.
un te jau taa fiska: PIRMS aktiveeshanas [laiks veel neskaitaas] vari sapirkt mikji, vadus, skanjukarti, kolu. visu notesteet [ieskaitot meeriijumus], tikai tad iesleegt free trial skaitiitaaju [aktiveejot].
par mp3. hvz. var [jau mineeju] likt VST uz V Machine, var arii wav topiit. nu, muusdienaas i mixeeshana, i mastereeshana, i komponeeshana reaali kompii [taapat] notiek.

mac noteikti buus! kad? hvz..
p.s. bezgligs patieciibs, ja tieshaam pabakstiisies!

----------


## Didzis

kaspich viss jau pareizi un izstrādājums nav slikts, tikai kādai mērķa auditorijai tas paredzēts? TUC-TUC tāpat ir labi ar plastmasas tumbām uz subu, kurš krāniņu tricina, parastam MP3 klausītājam uz iebūvētās skaņukartes arī īpaši skaņas kvalitāte neinteresē(tad jau neklausītos MP3   ::  ), HI-EN cirnītāji visādas skaņas detalizacijas un skatuves dziļumu jūt uz Simfonijas tumbām ar 10% kropļojumiem   ::  , savukārt profesionāļi cenšas pēc iespējas mazāk izmantot skaņas ceļā visādus apstrādes agregātus. Paliek tikai maza daļa mūzikas cienītāju, kuri izmanto labas ārejās skaņukartes vai vēl nopietnākus aparātus un mājas studijas, kuras parasti ir nepiemērotās telpās un izmanto pusprofesionālu aparatūru vai pat sadzīvei domātu tehniku.

----------


## kaspich

> kaspich viss jau pareizi un izstrādājums nav slikts, tikai kādai mērķa auditorijai tas paredzēts? TUC-TUC tāpat ir labi ar plastmasas tumbām uz subu, kurš krāniņu tricina, parastam MP3 klausītājam uz iebūvētās skaņukartes arī īpaši skaņas kvalitāte neinteresē(tad jau neklausītos MP3   ), HI-EN cirnītāji visādas skaņas detalizacijas un skatuves dziļumu jūt uz Simfonijas tumbām ar 10% kropļojumiem   , savukārt profesionāļi cenšas pēc iespējas mazāk izmantot skaņas ceļā visādus apstrādes agregātus. Paliek tikai maza daļa mūzikas cienītāju, kuri izmanto labas ārejās skaņukartes vai vēl nopietnākus aparātus un mājas studijas, kuras parasti ir nepiemērotās telpās un izmanto pusprofesionālu aparatūru vai pat sadzīvei domātu tehniku.


 nu, paliek miljoni dj vai kas sevi par taadiem uzskata, muuzikas blichu, visadu klipu/singlu mikseetaaju, lielaaku/mazaku studiju darboniishu, instalatoru [kafe/smafe, baari, u.t.t]. 
bet es Tevi sapratu: labaak neko nedariit  :: 

p.s. davai netizlojies, ziedo briitinju, novelc softu, paprovee. ne biezhi ir iespeja iznicinaat ljauno teelu  ::

----------


## tornislv

Man liktenis tā ir lēmis, ka vienīgais PC šobrīd pie rokas ir māāāziņš kustonītis eeePC, un tas lāga pat FLAC nevelk  ::  un tas disks arī jamam ir bezgala mazs. Kaut kad jāsamedī mikrofons. Tad arī pabakstīsies. Piemēram, jūlijā famīlija pie jūras dosies padzīvoties, tad būdā varēs dārdināt  :: 
Ā, lūk, laba ideja nākotnei. Nav kāda iespēja community formā vai kaut kā citādi mikrofonu profilus vākt datubāzē? Nu, tā kā EAC vāc datubāzē optisko draivu parametrus? Es saprotu, ka problemātiski, bet tomēr... man, piemēram, ir tas līdzi dotais ONKYO mikrofons resīvera regulēšanai... cita nav, pat karaokes nav  :: 

Didzi, visu izšķir marketings. *Ja vari pierādīt masai*, ka ar šo pluginu pat tuc tuc no eeeeeeepīsī skan daudz labā, joo, mēēn, dawg, *dig it*?

----------


## kaspich

> Man liktenis tā ir lēmis, ka vienīgais PC šobrīd pie rokas ir māāāziņš kustonītis eeePC, un tas lāga pat FLAC nevelk  un tas disks arī jamam ir bezgala mazs. Kaut kad jāsamedī mikrofons. Tad arī pabakstīsies. Piemēram, jūlijā famīlija pie jūras dosies padzīvoties, tad būdā varēs dārdināt 
> Ā, lūk, laba ideja nākotnei. Nav kāda iespēja community formā vai kaut kā citādi mikrofonu profilus vākt datubāzē? Nu, tā kā EAC vāc datubāzē optisko draivu parametrus? Es saprotu, ka problemātiski, bet tomēr... man, piemēram, ir tas līdzi dotais ONKYO mikrofons resīvera regulēšanai... cita nav, pat karaokes nav 
> 
> Didzi, visu izšķir marketings. *Ja vari pierādīt masai*, ka ar šo pluginu pat tuc tuc no eeeeeeepīsī skan daudz labā, joo, mēēn, dawg, *dig it*?


 par mic: tehniski - nekaadu probleemu.
taapat arii konkretu skandu korekcijas 'freimu' datus.

p.s. 'unknown type' paredz kaut kaadu videejotu mid AFR liikni. ja mic nav pilniigi nelietojams, liidz 5khz buus 1:1, virs - paaris db no ideaalaas flat. katraa zinjaa: daudz tuvaaka kaa tumbu saakotneejaa AFR.

----------


## ansius

nu tad kad tev būs audio unit, kas iet iekš Logic Studio, tad arī iečekošu, jo mājās nav uz 90desmitniecēm vērts testēt, bet austiņas mic neiebāzīsi.

----------


## Didzis

kaspich, tak ar to darīšanu Tev viss ir kārtībā un es tak vienmer atbalstu darbošanos. Jā, dažādi instalātori varētu būt Tava mērķa auditorija, bet nu par dīdžejiem es gan stipri šaubos. Tur tak atkal Tuc-Tuc un nevienam kvalitāte neinteresē. Ja runa par nikrofoniem, tad tiešam vajadzētu arī sarakstā kādus lētus sadzives modeļus. Ja godīgi, tad es  esmu "nožmiedzies" un nepērku PRO kontroles mikraofonu, bet izmantoju elektreto kapsulu, kuru testējis ir Fēliks.  Uz maniem studijas monitoriem izskatās, ka ar raksturlīkni viss ir OK. Parasts lietotājs tak nepirks kaut pašu lētāko Behringer kontroles mikrofonu lai testētu savu skaņu sistēmu. Tai pat laikā ar ar lētajām elektreta kapsulām var panākt ļoti nesliktu rezultātu.

----------


## kaspich

> kaspich, tak ar to darīšanu Tev viss ir kārtībā un es tak vienmer atbalstu darbošanos. Jā, dažādi instalātori varētu būt Tava mērķa auditorija, bet nu par dīdžejiem es gan stipri šaubos. Tur tak atkal Tuc-Tuc un nevienam kvalitāte neinteresē. Ja runa par nikrofoniem, tad tiešam vajadzētu arī sarakstā kādus lētus sadzives modeļus. Ja godīgi, tad es  esmu "nožmiedzies" un nepērku PRO kontroles mikraofonu, bet izmantoju elektreto kapsulu, kuru testējis ir Fēliks.  Uz maniem studijas monitoriem izskatās, ka ar raksturlīkni viss ir OK. Parasts lietotājs tak nepirks kaut pašu lētāko Behringer kontroles mikrofonu lai testētu savu skaņu sistēmu. Tai pat laikā ar ar lētajām elektreta kapsulām var panākt ļoti nesliktu rezultātu.


 Didzi, mees 'vibrejam' uz vienas nots  ::  ja vel Tu webaa ieluukotos, redzeetu:
a) ir 6gab [no kadiem 10 dazhadiem, atlasiiti labaakie tipi] mic cenu kategorijaa 2..6 euro, to profili ietverti aplikaacijaa
b) ir 'unknown type' ar tipveida kapsulas AFR
c) ir DIY piesleeguma varianti helpaa 

ar dj - njifiga. katrs normaals miksee kompii/veido remiksus. musdienu cilveeki ir gana advanceeti!

----------


## jankus

> HI-EN cirnītāji visādas skaņas detalizacijas un skatuves dziļumu jūt uz Simfonijas tumbām ar 10% kropļojumiem


 Negribu gan būt piekasīgs, bet man tā liekas, ka ne visiem ir izpratne, ko nozīmē high-end. Apskatījos wikipediā- vienā vārdā: "Luxury good" :: 
Nu lai varētu labāk saprast, kas ir high-end, apskaties kaut vai kādā hi-end bodē, kas par verķiem ir high-end klases aparāti!  ::

----------


## Zigis

Izskatās daudzsološi, ja kvalitāte atbilst solītajam.

Vēl laba mērķauditorija varētu būt mājas melomāni/haiendisti. 
Pēdējos gados arvien populārāka pāriešana uz kompjiem, audio serveriem, protams komplektā ar kvalitatīvu ārēju DACu. Turklāt, kamēr ripuļu ražotāji izveic formātu karus, ir vietas kā HDtracks.com kur var iegādāties augstas kvalitātes failus, rakstītus no master lentas, ne siģikiem.

protams, vajadzētu pāris neatkarīgus, autoritatīvus revjū u.t.t. lieta varētu aiziet.

Vienīgais tehniskais priekšnoteikums šai auditorijai - saderība ar Foobar2000 - viennozīmīgi atzīts kā labākais šajā kompaškā.

----------


## Didzis

kaspich, atvaino, es tiešām nenobraucu mikrofonu lapai līdz lejai un neieraudzīju lētos mikrofomus. Kā pašķīru un ieraudzīju pazīstamus PRO miķus, tā viss likās skaidrs   ::  OK, ar mikrafoniem viss ir kārībā, bet vai tad nevajag vispirms nomerīt pašas skaņukartes raksturlīkni sasledzot izeju ar milrofona ieeju caur ārejo dalītāju?  Tagad papētiju uzmanīgāk bet nekādu helpu es lapā momentā neredzu, tikai jautājumi un atbildes.

----------


## Ar4

Tīri teorētiski VST vajadzētu uz Foobar2K iet, ja izmanto pluginu VST_Wrapper.

----------


## JDat

> kaspich, atvaino, es tiešām nenobraucu mikrofonu lapai līdz lejai un neieraudzīju lētos mikrofomus. Kā pašķīru un ieraudzīju pazīstamus PRO miķus, tā viss likās skaidrs   OK, ar mikrafoniem viss ir kārībā, bet vai tad nevajag vispirms nomerīt pašas skaņukartes raksturlīkni sasledzot izeju ar milrofona ieeju caur ārejo dalītāju?  Tagad papētiju uzmanīgāk bet nekādu helpu es lapā momentā neredzu, tikai jautājumi un atbildes.


 Jāpalasa PDF...

Novilku visu ko varēju. Jāsāk lasīt un šķirot. Tikai slinkus...
Nu neiet uz linux... Un? Tā ir mana, nevis kaspicha problēma ka uz linux softs neiet.
Kaspich, kamēr neesmu pats šacis pētīt: pats VST pluins arī ar >NET 4 taisīts. Jebšu tikai softs ar .NET taisīts un priekš plika VST .NET nafig nevajag? Varētu sanākt kombinācija (teorētiski). Uz logiem softs ar ko samēra un sara visu. Datus (cfg utt) iebaro linux kastei kurā pliks (nu, ne gluži pliks, bet caur LADSPA utt) jau darbinās. Jei bogu jāpadarbojas.

PS: Bija atstiepts CONEQ pie mums. Kas tev deva. Laika nebija ne vienam lai paspēlētos. 3 nedēlas nomētājās un aizbrauca atpakaļ pie autora. Stulbi, bet tā gadās... Es CONEQ USB Flashku rokās pataustīju, bet līdz ielikšnai USB ligzdā netiku. Tad sāka ar kulturas slānīti apaugt viss...



Ar4. Teorētiski, jā. Praktiski jāpārbauda.

----------


## Ar4

Cik esmu ar EQ caur VST uz foobar spēlējies - darbojas. Protams, katram VST pluginam individuāli jāskatās.

----------


## JDat

> Protams, katram VST pluginam individuāli jāskatās.


 Tapēc jau arī izgudroja VST. Tur ir gan parauga kods, gan aprasts kam un kā jādarbolas. Taisīja ne tikai lai ir ētrs, bet lai tiktu ievērotas kopējās vadlīnijas, jeb standarti, kuru rezultātā visi VST darbojas uz visā HOST programmā. Ja kāds nolaiž lašu, tad pats ir vainīgs. Ja Kāds VST nestrādā uz references HOSTa, tad VST taisītājs ir lohs. JA References VST nedarbojas uz HOST programmas, tad HOST programmas autors ir lohs. Standarti ir izdomāti, nevis lai čakarētu dzīvi, bet lai atvieglotu dzīvi. Steinbergs netaisīja VST lai tur ieliktu nedokumentētas fīcas, kuru Autium nevar pacelt. Tam vienkārši zūd jēga. Attiecīgi: cik labi uztaisīts LADSPA to VST bridge, tik labi arī VST strādās iekš audacity. Ja tev kaut kas neiet, tad, pirms bļaut, ka Kaspicha programmētāji ir nohaltūrējuši, no sākuma jātiek skaidrībā ar savu sistēmu.

----------


## kaspich

> Tīri teorētiski VST vajadzētu uz Foobar2K iet, ja izmanto pluginu VST_Wrapper.


 tieshi taa! uz footbar tiek [arii] testeets. riit/pariit buus plugin!

----------


## Ar4

Pag, vai es bļauju?  :: 

edīt: nu re, Kaspičs saka ka iet.

----------


## kaspich

> kaspich, atvaino, es tiešām nenobraucu mikrofonu lapai līdz lejai un neieraudzīju lētos mikrofomus. Kā pašķīru un ieraudzīju pazīstamus PRO miķus, tā viss likās skaidrs   OK, ar mikrafoniem viss ir kārībā, bet vai tad nevajag vispirms nomerīt pašas skaņukartes raksturlīkni sasledzot izeju ar milrofona ieeju caur ārejo dalītāju?  Tagad papētiju uzmanīgāk bet nekādu helpu es lapā momentā neredzu, tikai jautājumi un atbildes.


 nu, ir user manual [gan atseviskji, gan instlaacijas paka], gan help pashai aplikaacijai [liela poga ar jautajumziimi virsuu]  ::

----------


## janys

izskatās viegli ja daudz apartūras un programtūras kaut ko tādu saveidotu   ::   - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vowNjxFI ... re=related

----------


## ddff

> no kadiem 10 dazhadiem, atlasiiti labaakie tipi] mic cenu kategorijaa 2..6 euro, to profili ietverti aplikaacijaa
> ar dj - njifiga. katrs normaals miksee kompii/veido remiksus. musdienu cilveeki ir gana advanceeti!


 Es ieteiktu tur listei pieviest arii Earthworks M30 un Bruel & Kjaer (DPA) 4007 - veelams ar iespeeju importeet kalibraacijas liikni.
Peec sveetkiem paeksperimenteeshu ar softu un paskatiishos kaa shis attiecas pret izteiktaam ljaunpraatiibaam. "Skurulizatoru" diezgan viegli vareeja iedziit aarpraataa ar labi organizeetu "comb filtru", lieliem meeriishanas attaalumiem, apgrieztu polaritaati kaadam no komponentiem, izdarot vairaakus meeriijumus 1 punktaa peec kaartas, utt. Resp. - meeginaajaam piesmiet to kasti, kas visnotalj labi izdevaas. Cerams, ka shis tik viegli nedosies rokaa :]

A par DJ vajadzeeja padomaat caur 'preset curves' - normaas Ulda aprakstiitais "disco smile" ar paaris 5...8 dB piikjiem uz deju muuzikas basa noshu centra freq. 

ddff, vienmeer ar interesi testee jaunu dzelzs vai softa gabalu

----------


## kaspich

klau, ljaunais ddff!
Tevis piemineetie mic ir dabuujami uz kadu stundu AFR nomeeriishanai? ja jaa - nekaadu probleemu izveidot profila failus un iekljaut!
K
p.s. par taadiem dj ir domaats. ir verisja - peec shiis taisiit home edition. ar tiem boomboxa efektiem [pieliekamiem]. sho te es ceru [varbuut, naivi] izbiidit inteligjentakai publikai  ::

----------


## ddff

DPA ir celjojumaa shobriid, bet Earthworks, Audix TR40 un NTI MiniSPL ir uz vietas. Iisi peec Jaanjiem vari dabuut.

ddff

----------


## kaspich

paldies!  ::

----------


## JDat

Ar manu DIY miķiti negribi pačakarēties pēc Pjāniem. Itkā 1:1 ar Feliksa B&K. Daži negludumi virs 5.5 kHz aptuveni +/- 0.5 db.
Vai arī... Varbūt pietiek uzlikt to presetu kur viss ir gluds? Ja ir tāds presets, tad kurš tas ir?

PS: Didzim ar tā pati kapsula, kas man.

----------


## kaspich

viss ir gluds=reference grade izveele. ja tur ir kaads db +/- uz augshaam, mieriigi var njemt reference [flat] profilu. pie tik mazaam nobiideem toch nav ko saspringt. pameeri reaalaa telpaa, aarpus ass savas [pat viskrutaakaas] skandas, un nevienmeeriiba +/-10..15db leks aaraa..

----------


## JDat

Rekur līkne no datu lapas:

----------


## kaspich

nuu, tur vispaar nav par ko runaat..


reku tipiska aina.
uz 120hz ir staavvilnis, uz 240 pretfaaze, ap 2khz saakas interference midbasiem ar tviiteriem, virs 17000 strujsh kritums, jo nav peciizi pret X asi..  +/-5db vidusdaljaa..

----------


## JDat

Cik garš ir FIR filtrs? Nū cik "tapiņas" (taps) ir filtram?

----------


## kaspich

8 vai 16k, no galvas pat neatceros. kameer/ja nav realtime aizture mega aktuaala, nav zheel..
kad buus live sound risinaajumiem, tad naksies mudriit..

----------


## Jurkins

Johaidī, jūs te tik gudri runājiet  :: . Bet prieks, ka pašmāju čomi kaut ko taisa. Žēl, ka man nav pelmeņu (mikrofona). Līdzko uzradīsies iemēģināšu. Bet progu paskatījos. Teikšu tā - interfeisa ziņā - malači. Personīgi es neieredzu "lietotājam naidīgas aplikācijas" - pārbāzts interfeiss, opcijas izkaisītas pa visādām meņuškām dažādos logos u.t.t. Nu tā, kaut kā. Lai veicas!

----------


## kaspich

jaa, nu te bija 2 teemas, par kuraam runaaju ar skanju vechiem:
1. jo mazak pogu, lakoniskaaks un paredzamaks interfeiss, jo labaak. paarbaazti, ar navarotiem/pogaam - nav ne laika, ne veleeshanaas ieglubinaaties. tapeec softam jaabuut max automatizeetam. taapeec jau ir dators, matematika - lai max atvieglotu dziivi;
2. nav nekaadu papaildus rezulteejoshaas AFR korekcijas [EQ]. jo teema bija - pag, tas softs tad izkorigjee, jeb nee? ja izkorigjee [objektiivi un subjektiivi] - prieksh kam ko papildus mociit? ja nee - prieks kam vajag softu?

ok, taalaakas versijaas [ceru, ka taadas pienaaks] buus profiem iespeeja korigjeet gan AFR 'galus', gan problemaatiskas vietas. bet, idejiski: pamatdarbs jaapadara softam. tad specifiskus siikumus var piesliipeet manuaali.

----------


## JDat

Nebūtu slikti, ja varētu civilizēti eksportēt FIR "tapiņu" koeficientus. Tā pat norādīt Koef. skaitu. Rezultātā: koef. var iegrūst dzelziskā iekārtā, kurai jau ir FIR filtrs iekšā...

----------


## kaspich

> Nebūtu slikti, ja varētu civilizēti eksportēt FIR "tapiņu" koeficientus. Tā pat norādīt Koef. skaitu. Rezultātā: koef. var iegrūst dzelziskā iekārtā, kurai jau ir FIR filtrs iekšā...


 pag, a ir kaads info par tadam iekaartaam? es esmu [garaamejot] lietas kursa par raptor/plugzilla/v machine, bet taas visas suportee VST..

----------


## jankus

> kaspich viss jau pareizi un izstrādājums nav slikts, tikai kādai mērķa auditorijai tas paredzēts?


 Izlasot šo, atcerējos, ka 90% latviešu tautas "viskrutākā" audiosistēma ir mašīnā.  ::  (tā nu tas ir..)
Tā nu mans sapņu auto audio verķis pēc gadiem, kad būšu nopircis labāku autiņu, būtu ar šādu softu aprīkota radiola, mikrofons blakus vadītāja ausij un softs, kas tiešsaistē analizē to, ko nolasa CD playeris, ko uztver mikrofons un momentā veic korekcijas.  ::

----------


## arnis

jankus, mashiinaa viss notiek mazlietinj savaadaak, ir paaris lietas, kuras arii ir jaasaprot ar galvu  ::

----------


## ddff

Vispaar jau arii jebkuraa audio sisteemaa ir jaasaprot meeriijuma rezultaats, nevis uzreiz jaakjeras pie korekcijas. Es parasti izveerteeju meeriijuma koherenci un izejot no taas secinu kas ir korigeejams un kas ir braakjis meeriijumaa. Bet automagnetolam jau eksistee modelji ar mikrofonu, kas atrodas netaalu no vadiitaja ausiim un automatisku DSP algoritmu. Ja nemaldos, tad kaadam no Pioneer bija shii lieta.

ddff

----------


## arnis

nu, taada ir ne tikai pioneeriem

----------


## kaspich

mashiinaas bisku cita specifika.
tur AFR nevienmeeriiba [tembraalas lietas] ir otrajaa plaanaa.
pirmajaa ir: laika aiztures un levelings. tb, globaalas prbleemas ar kreiso pusi un attieciigi - ar centru.

ir shaadas/taadas [iistenibaa bezjeedziigas] autokorekcijas sisteemas.
piemeeram, Audyssey ir uztaisiijushi Imprint prieksh Alpine.
sezham 4 pamatpoziicijaas [seedvietaas] un 3 no taam notiek AFR meeriijumi, 4.tajaa [shofera vietaa] - arii delays korekcija.
diemzheel, fundamentala lazha ir sekojosha:
a) vienaadi delay laiki nodroshina NEPAREIZU skatuvi [centrs meegjina buut vairaak pretii, bet tad L puse ir nenormali saspiesta];
b) vienaads level starp kanaaliem arii velk fokusus pa kreisi, smadzenes mezgjaas.. 
c) vienaadi delay laiki starp joslaam nodroshina NEPAREIZU skatuvi [taadaa izpratnee, ka midbasi velk skatuvi uz leju, kropljo fokusus, u.t.t.].
Pio ir kaut kas lidziigs.
visi vinji zimanto IIR filtrus, deelj fazu nobiideem rezultats vnk NAV klausaams. driizak - varbuut pat nekorigjets bardaks skan ne tik bezceriigi kaa automaatiski sakorigjeets  :: 

p.s. Jankus - atljaushos apgalvot, ka LV klausaamas ir apardesmit sistemas, un taas 'krutaas' ar tupu/500g mms subu aizmuguree nav taa veertas, lai vispaar sleegtu iekshaa  ::

----------


## arnis

NU taatad. 
Esmu izveicis pirmo meeriijumu sesiju ar sho korekcijas softwari. 
Bet par visu peec kaartas --- saakumaa, kaa parasti, iisti dzeki manuaaljus nelasa --- njeemu, un sapildiiju pirmo sadalju par hardware settings pa paaris minuuteem, un pie naakamaas sadaljas Room attapos , ka man iekjekseeta simple mode, un piedaavaajas mazais modelis 3x3metri vai taml ...
Taakaa man telpa ir 9,5x6,5 metri, tad naacaas iet uz advanced ...
Kaads laicinjsh pagaaja, liidz sapratu, kur dabuut feedback , un kaa to savienot , bet arii peec tam , paaris minuushu laikaa piekorigjeejot mic levelu utml .. hardware setings tika iziets. 
naakamajaa sadaljaa -- Room settings, bija jaasaprot, kas saziimeetajaas bultaas ir kautkaada prelistening area, kuraa meeriijumi veikti netiek, un shii dalja no telpas "platuma" ir vnk jaa-atreekjina nost. Tas manuaalii laikam bija rakstiits  ::  Taapat gadiijaas arii neliela kljuuda, ka softs prasa -- pieliec mikrofonu tieshi pie akustikas, es taa izdariiju, bet shams neljaujaas taalaak iet, saka, ka tomeer nav pietiekami tuvu [ jaabuut shkjiet bija zem 20cm ] , a man midrange R kanaalam [ saaku ar to ]  ir ruporaa, un rezhgjis priekshaa .... naacaas lasiit manuaali un izmantot manual room configuration  ::  
Taalaak jau viss aizgaaja kaa pa diedzinju --- staigaa tik ar mikrofonu un sanjem savus meeriijumus, patiesiibaa ljoti eerti un vienkaarshi. Visi solji uz priekshu arii taa paredzami -- tikai next menu , un ..beigaas jau esam pie rezultaata  ::  
Es varbuut mazliet haotiski rakstu, bet --- par pashu software no [b]*lietotaaja , pogu spaidiitaaja* viedoklja --- Informaacija logos 100% atbilst tam, ko taalaak software dariis, un rada iespaidu, ka shis ir tieshaam super kruts softs, kas zina ko dara. ne uz briidi nepamet sajuuta, ka tu dari kautkaadu reaalu svariigu darbu lai tiktu pie rezultaata. Teksti / prasiibas ir izteiktas nepaarprotami , nekaa, piemeeram tas ir RSL coneq softaa, kuraa tu kautko spaidi, kautkur kautko meeri, un iisti nesaproti kaads buus gala rezultaats. Sheit --- tu meeri konkreetu punktu, un aptuveni ir skaidrs, ko tu ar to nomeeriito punktu taalaak dariisi [ tie kas pashi ies shim procesam cauri, sapratiis ] 
Par softu kaa *audiomaana* viedoklja  --- kaa jau parasti, es izveeleejos vienus no visnepiemeerotaakajiem apstaakljiem, kaados kautko taadu meeriit. Taatad --- telpa - 9,5x6,5x2,2m , telpaa ir atstarojumi,staavviljnji,  telpai vienai tumbai priekshaa biezas koka kaapnes uz 2staavu.
Akustikas --- manas pasiivaas 3 joslas [ shoreiz bez suba ] , kas pashas par sevi iisti neprasaas peec mega korigjeeshanas, bet konkreetajaa telpaa, un it iipashi ------ shii testa ietvaros L kanaalam tika izraveets aaraa Midrange skaljrunis, kas automaatiski uztaisiija uz 1K -16dB un kasti ar portu uz 150Hz , liidz arko tas viens kanaals pats par sevi skaneeja vnk briesmiigi...
Tad nu par meeriijumiem, sheit dazhi rezultaati 

Sheit redzama vieta kur seezhu es [ sarkanajaa kvadraataa pa vidu, kur arii most important place ] , otrs sarkanais kvadraatinjsh ir diivaaninjsh telpas taalakajaa stuurii  ::  
Taalaak skatamies rezults --- 

Par rezutlaatiem - 
taakaa kastes nebija iisti uz ass pret sarkano laukumu [ pischiki ir ruporaa, galvenie meeriijumi veikti seedus poziicijaa, nost no vertikaalaas ass ] , tad videejaa meeriitaa liikne arii sastaada kritumu augshinjaas, , savukaart L kanaalam tieshaam saakotneejaa liikne ar iznjemto midrange bija vnk shausmas  ::  Diivaini, bet software izkorigjeeja taa, ka patiesiibaa biju shokeets . Ielaadeejot pluginu winampaa un palaizhot skanju , peekshnji L kanaala kaste skaneeja gandriiz akuraat tikpat skaisti kaa R kanaala neizdemoleetaa. Jaa, ieklausoties , vareeja dzirdeet, ka zemais gals bik kropliigaaks [ logjiski ] , taapat, kaa midrange arii taads ... leenaaks, puukainaaks, neizteiksmiigaaks , bet taas jau ir konkreeto skaljrunju skaneejuma iipatniibas[ iespeejams, lauvas tiesu sheit nospeeleeja arii tas, ka konkreetie zemaas un augsheejaas joslas driveri IR gatavi ko speeleet arii oktaavu/ divas augstaak, jo ieprieksh tie pashi bija arii 2 joslu sisteemaa, taapeec arii softam izdevaas sakorigjeet ok, un gala rezultaats pat bija klausaams ] . Abaam kasteem softs piepaceela augshinjas, bez kuraam itkaa liidz shim vareeju iztikt, bet ar kuraam peekshnji kaudzee randomaa laisto dziesmu paraadiijaas jaunas nianses , kuras ieprieksheejos klausiishanaas apstaakljos bija palikushas apsleeptas, nedzirdamas. Varbuut es izsakos tehniski nekorekti, bet  iesleedzot to pluginu, uzreiz paraadiijaas taads dziiviigums skaneejumaa... Patiesiibaa esmu pozitiivi paarsteigts, kaa softs tika galaa ar manu izdemoleeto tumbu taados paskarbos apstaakljos ... 
Speciaali noleemu pameeriit arii , kaa tad patiesiibaa izskataas tas, ko PST softs raada savaa rezults sadaljaa kaa tumshi sarkano taisno liikni, un --- piesleedzot tajaa pat vietaa mikji , un iebarojot shoreiz white noise winampaa, un palaizhot DSSFE analyzeri , tieshaam izleca smuka taisna liikne no abiem kanaaliem . Shiis liiknes diemzheel nepieglabaaju, bet --- pilniigi noteikti to izdariishu un sheit iemetiishu , ja sheit attiistiisies taalaaka diskusija par sho teemu. Jebkuraa gadiijumaa --- veikshu veel reizi sho pashu korekciju arii ar gatavaam kasteem [ shobriid taas tieshi ir paarbuuves procesaa--bet tas cits staasts ] , un tad rezultaatam shkjiet buutu jaabuut veel labaakam  ::  Jaa, bija neliela probleema ar levelingu starp kasteem, bet tas , es saprotu, ka ir tikai taapeec, ka shamais levelingu izvelk videejo kautkaadaa F joslaa, bet taa kaa man midrange bija izskruuveets un tur praktiski klusums, tad ... Bet nu kautko taadu saanalizeet softwarei un pateikt , piem, there is a problem with your equipment -- you have not midrange installed , taa jau buutu zinaatniskaa fantastika  ::  
Aa, un veel -- kas man patika tieshaam --- man bija suudiigs mikja vads. tam ik pa laikam zuda kontakts . es taa iisti neredzeeju, kontakts ir vai nav, bet softs visu laiku laizh savus check signaalinjus [ detektee atrashanaas vietu, veicot measurementu ] , un tad , kad tomeer signaala nav --- izmet erroru -- check your equipment vai taml  ::  --- tas man reaali patikaas --- tb-- ja seko liidzi tam, ko software dara/ prasa --- shkjiet, ka iisti nekas nevar noiet greizi  ::  
beigaas--- taalaakaa plugina exporteeshana / korekcijas veidu izveele --- jau paliek katra konkreetaa indiviida un vinja akustiku/ vajadziibu zinjaa  ::  

PS- ceru, ka nebuushu vieniigais , kas sheit iepostee  ::

----------


## kaspich

Liels paldies Arnim par ziedoto laiku un konstruktiivo reportu gan meeriijumu laikaa, gan peec tam.
pateicoties vinjam, ir tapusi vesela sadalja user manuaalii un papildinaats velmju [papildinaajumu] saraksts.
ceru - gan kaut kad sanaaks pasham paklausiities to skandu bez vidinieka pirms/peec korekcijas.
katraa zinjaa, tur ir shausmas - tumbas viduu vnk caurums.. portu F uzkaapusi lidz kaut kaadiem 150hz [kas sakriit ar staavvilnjiem telpaa], AFR sakotneejaa delta joslaa 150..1500hz ir virs 25db..

----------


## kaspich

te labak redzamas saakotneejaas liiknes  ::

----------


## arnis

NU taa, esmu atgriezies no kaarteejaas eqpos meeriijumu sesijas. Shoreiz tika izmantota visa sisteema, gan ar ieskruveetu midrange, gan subiem. 
Liidz ar ko setups - katraa pusee subs + 3 joslas. Telpa --- atstarojumi basa/ midbasa zonaa , klausiitaajs neatrodas gluzhi uz piikstulja ass, taapeec meeriijumos redzam kritumu augshinjaas . + dazhaadas iepriekshmineetaas ligas ar atstarojumiem ... 


Neesmu rakstnieks, bet meegjinaashu pusliidz aprakstiit to, ko ieguvu, pielietojot sho korekciju . 
Runaajot par AFR ietekmi --- Bass --- telpaa bija 35hz piikjiitis , savukaart uz 50hz kritums , izkorigjeejot sho diapazonu, taapat kaa 100-300Hz , gan bass gan midbass kljuva manaami savaaktaaks, pazuda dazhaadu defektu uz ausi, taa, itkaa pie dempinga faktora 1000, tiktu piegriezties veel x10  ::  
Par augshinjaam --- piepaceljot taas , uzradaas atpakalj kopeejais dziiviigais skaneejums, kuru telpas un savas klausiishanaas vietas deelj biju pazaudeejis. Kopumaa skaneejums kljuvis *ar kaartu*  dziiviigaaks un preciizaaks. 
Bet pats galvenais --- shitaa fishka man ir uzlabojusi arii stereo efektu / skatuves lietas/ fokusus. tagad principaa visas dziesmas naakas paarklausiities no jauna un saprast, kur ko es liidz shim nebiju dzirdeejis. taakaa 99% manas muuzikas baudiishanas notiek tieshi *tajaa* telpaa , tad pienjemu, ka korekcija ieguus patstaaviigu izmantojamiibu, jo skanjas improovements konkreetajaa gadiijumaa ir mezhoniigs. Tb --- var to setupu bez korekcijas klausiities , kameer neesi iesleedzis korekciju, bet kad iesleedz, tad paariet uz cd / citiem datuneseejiem vairs galiigi negribas  ::  Un tieshi tajaas telpiskajaas/ skatuviskajaas lietaas ir paraadiijushies visi tie siikumi, kurus deelj saforseetas telpas ietekmes nu nekaadi nebija iespeejams izshkjirt. Jaa, iespeejams, ka to visu var izdariit dzelziski ar kaadu eq , bet nu liidz shim man ar eq korigjeet ar roku telpas ietekmi nebija absoluuti nekaadas veeleeshanaas, turklaat parasti jau dzelzisko eq resursi nav neierobezhoti un to forseeshana par labu skaneejumam nenaaca 
Taakaa no shaada viedoklja skatoties --- esmu tieshaam apmierinaats ar softwares sniegto rezultaatu  ::

----------


## kaspich

paldies par labajiem vaardiem!
no savas puses piebildiishu:
1. skandu sets ir ar saakotneeji praktiski ideaalaam AFR liikneem. Arnis sho jomu ir izsliipeejis praktiski liidz perfektumam. Es ceru, ka vinjsh [ja nee - es] ieliks AFR, kas meeriitas uz ass/aarpus telpas;
2. skandu tehnisko liimeni raksturo arii nieciigaas level atskjiriibas. kaa redzams, korigjeets ir nieka 0.1dB - praktiski, korekcija =0

cik atceros, lielaako efektu [kas arii logjiski] deva sekojosha frinal korekcija:

taatad: njemot veeraa to, ka klausiishanaas notiek vienaa vietaa [Arnja izveeleets centrs], tad uz zemajaam frekvenceem tika novaakts smoothing un mazo telpu apstrades algoritms [kas rekjina visu emiteeto basu jaudu].
tb, izveidota max korekcija [arii basu jomaa] tieshi shim galvenajam telpas punktam.
kaa redzam, korekcijas sasniedz +/-12dB shauraa joslaa, kas nekaadi nebuutu pa speekam parastajiem EQ..

sheit, piemeeram, bilde no kreisaa/aizmugurejaa telpas stuura sektora:

ljoti labi var redzeet, kaa veidojas staavvilnis pa telpas diagonaali [no R skandas] uz 30..35Hz, 
kaa tuvakaa skanda [delj nelieliem attaalumiem, labas atstaroshanaas] veido kompresiju pat liidz kaadiem 50Hz, var redzeet, kaa veidojas staavilnis ar mainiigu faazi ap 150Hz. tb, saliekot kopaa liiknes ar veikto meriijumu telpisko vietu - var ieguut ljoti daudz informacijas par telpas akustiku.

luuk, skandas saakotneejaa AFR un faazu liikne:

principaa, prieksh PA platjoslas - vareetu teikt: hiends. 

taatad pamatdoma - shajaa gadiijumaa bija ciinja ar sekojoshaam lietam:
a) telpas staavvilnji
b) klausiishanaas svarigaakaa zona atrodas taalaak kaa ref. attaalums un nobiidiita no centraalaas ass [gan horizontalaa, gan nedaudz arii veertikaalaa plaknee].

----------


## arnis

Jaa, bet ja pa lielam skatamies uz lietaam, tad korekta telpas akustikas izstraade/ slaapeeshana etc maksaas nesaliidzinaami daargaak nekaa viens softs  ::  Protams, es nesaku, ka taa ir jaadara, un ka tas ir briinumliidzeklis, jo konkreetajaa situaacijaa der tikai noraadiitajam kvadrantam, tb- jo vairaak to kvadrantu, jo rezultaataa nebuus tik preciizs / patiikams iznaakums . Manaa gadiijumaa tas pagaidaam straadaa, turklaat efekts ir tieshaam wooow  ::  Tas dod laiku paardomaam par telpas akustikas uzlaboshanu utt ...

----------


## kaspich

> Jaa, bet ja pa lielam skatamies uz lietaam, tad korekta telpas akustikas izstraade/ slaapeeshana etc maksaas nesaliidzinaami daargaak nekaa viens softs  Protams, es nesaku, ka taa ir jaadara, un ka tas ir briinumliidzeklis, jo konkreetajaa situaacijaa der tikai noraadiitajam kvadrantam, tb- jo vairaak to kvadrantu, jo rezultaataa nebuus tik preciizs / patiikams iznaakums . Manaa gadiijumaa tas pagaidaam straadaa, turklaat efekts ir tieshaam wooow  Tas dod laiku paardomaam par telpas akustikas uzlaboshanu utt ...


 protams, ka shis nav briinumliidzeklis! piem., staavilnjus, kas veido AFR kaapumu vai kritumu  tiiklu, neviens softs nespes novaakt. 
shajaa gadiijumaa [manupraat] softs ir labs automatizeets riiks akustisko datu savaakshanai. izstaigajam par telpu, un peec tam redzmama AFR bilde atkariibaa no atrashanas vietas telpaa [tb, var labaak saprast - no kurienes/kur/kas atstarojas, ar ko saakt, kur galvenaas probleemas].
ja useirm softs patiks, naakotnee varees pielit room response lietas: tad veel smukaak varees redzeet, kuraa vietaa kursh prieksmets ko/kaa atstaro..
nevajag tupa staigaat pa telpu, meeriit, noglabaat, kalsificeet. 
katraa zinjaa, man bija/ir interesanti paskatiit taas bildes.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

MMM... kaut kas nav tirs Arna merijumos. Kada jega bija vazaties pa visu istabu, ja ta programma izkorigeja tikai sarkano punktu?
Vispar es kapicham neticju, kad vins teica, ka EQ korekcija var kaut ko mainit. Iespejams, ka kludijos..  :: 
Beefs

----------


## kaspich

nu, es gan ieteiktu apluukot sekojoshas lietas:

room priorities menu / user manual
FAQ / about technology

par temu 'sarkanais punkts':
room settings menu / user manual

par ticeeshanu/neticeeshanu.. hvz, nezinu, kuraa bruuduu kursh kam tic. katra zinjaa - bez zinaashanaam akustikaa, bez shii softa darbiibas paarzinaashanas un leitotshanas pieredzes - ticiiba, kaa saprotu, ir dzilji ar jeegu  ::

----------


## arnis

Beef--- vazaaties pa telpu bija taa, ka piemeeram uzliek korekciju diivaaninjam, vai kaadai citai vietai. primaari sarkanais kvadrants protams esmu es, bet to jau var peec tam paarlikt uz kuru vietu vajag. par to tak staasts ....

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

re kas man sanaca. meriju simple rezima ar konig mc9 mikrafonu + 10m pagarinataj vads. mazliet par garu to vadu nopirku...  ::

----------


## ddff

> re kas man sanaca. meriju simple rezima ar konig mc9 mikrafonu + 10m pagarinataj vads. mazliet par garu to vadu nopirku...


 Kaadu aarpraatu Tu tur meeriiji?

ddff

----------


## kaspich

nu, videeja izmeera kasteles.
R puse tuvaak sienai.
diivains izskataas tas peak uz 1khz. ja 3way, tad ljoti ceiksmiigi sakroseetas..
uz augshaam zaagjis - vnk maz meeriijumu telpaa ar speeciigiem atstarojumiem  :: 
bet veersums ir pusliidz ok.

----------


## Gunars.Smerlins

> re kas man sanaca. meriju simple rezima ar konig mc9 mikrafonu + 10m pagarinataj vads. mazliet par garu to vadu nopirku...


 un tavs subjektīvais viedoklis?

... ceru šodien tikt pie testēšanas...

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Šeit mazliet smukāka bilde. Mans subjektīvais viedoklis? FUCK - kaut kas nav kārtībā ar manu audio sistēmu. Apakšu vispār nav. Korekciju programma veic, manuprāt, labi - skaņa mainās no aiz durvīm uz istabu!  :: 
Es izmantoju simple mode. Varbūt ir vērts izmēģināt arī advanced, jo es nevarēju gluži pareizi sakonfigurēt to sofu, jo tumbas stāv istabas vidū.
Beefs

----------


## jankus

Gribēju pajautāt:
1. Vai cracku šim softam jau kāds ir uztaisījis?
2. OK, samaksāju tos 70EUR, nopērku to softu. Pēc mēneša pārinstalēju kompi- ko tad, pērku softu no jauna?
3. Cik lieli ir tie discounti uz multi-item purchaisiem? No cik liela licenču skaita sākas multi-item pucrhaiss?
4. Kā sapratu, tie plugini ir par brīvu. Tātad tā licence ir tikai priekš tā, lai varētu uztaisīt to correction failu? Tātad, ja man mājās ir vairākas audio sistēmas, faktiski sanāk, ka pietiek ar vienu licenci- uz viena kompja uzlieku to softu un sataisu korekcijas failus, ko pārējos kompjos ielādēju? Vai pareizi sapratu?

----------


## kaspich

vot, pirmais jautaajums ir vnk..

----------


## jankus

Par ko brīnies? Šajā postpadomju valstī jūzeri nav pieraduši maksāt par intelektuālo īpašumu. 90% jūzeru opsistēma ir zagta, softi ir zagti. Šajā valstī (un ne tikai, gan jau visā pasaulē) jūzeris vispirms palauzīs galvu kā dabūt to softu "na haļavu", un ja nedabūs, tikai tad sāks domāt- a moš arī nopirkt.. Nu un ražotājs, ja gribēs maizīti nopelnīt, savukārt, palauzīs galvu lai tas jūzeris tik viegli pie tā softa "na haļavu" netiktu..

----------


## kaspich

nu, njemot veeraa, ka softs ir izstraadaats 100% par manu personigo naudu, Tu nagljakaa apspried, kaa mani apzagt?  :: 
da kaut Tu kaaju salauztu, shodien maajaas ejot.

----------


## jankus

Kur Tu to biji uzrakstījis vai pateicis, ka tas ir par Tavu naudu?
Vai tad tajā mājas lapā, kad apskatamies "Contacts" vispār rodas kaut kāds priekšstats kur tas softs ticis taisīts, par kura naudu taisīts un kur tas kantoris vispār atrodas?
Vai tad man būtu jāiedomājas, ka Tu esi vienīgais šajā pasaulē, kurš vispār uz kaut ko tādu ir spējīgs kā uztaisīt šādu softu?

----------


## ansius

jankus - vajag diskusijai sekot... tad arī nerastos stulbi jautājumi...

----------


## kaspich

jaa, nu, redz, cilveeki ir dazhaadi. ir taadi, kas par savu PR veidoshanu maksaa naudu, pieprasa tos visur afisheet. ir taadi, kas saviem produktiem pieskjir savu vaardu, kas firmas veido pec saviem iniciaaljiem. un ir taadi, kas vnk klusi kapaa.
shoriez uzraavies. nu, piedod  ::  arii zogot jaafiltree - kam zodz  ::

----------


## jankus

Nu vispār jau, spriežot pēc tā, kā Tu to softu biji mārketējis kādā RUS saitā, man jau bija radies tāds iespaids, ka kaut kāda interese Tev tā bīdīšanā ļaudīs ir.. Bet nu, kas man liedz pajautāt da jeb kādu jautājumu vienalga vai intereses pēc vai vienkārši, lai pakaitinātu publiku?  :: 
Tie pārējie jautājumi gan bija pa nopietnam?

----------


## kaspich

tajaa RUS saitaa, taapat ka shajaa un paariitii latvieshu saitos bija piedaavajums - tas, kam interesee, notestee, sniedz reportu, un licenci sanjem BEZ MAKSAS. tie, kam interesee un kas nav pilniigi ambaalji, mudaki un bremzes, sho iespeeju izmantoja. 
nee, jautaajumu var uzdot dajebkadu. es arii atbildeeju uz to dajebkaado jautaajumu.
paareejie? da vot.. neko nezinu.

----------


## arnis

Nu es savulaik atljaavos palauzt triaalu. uz vairaakaam mashiinaam. jo neveiksmiigi salauzts triaals peec tam pateica, ka sorre-- es uz shiis kastes vairs neinstaleeshos/ nestraadaashu [ pat peec regjistra izkjemmeeshanas ] . OK, varbuut man liikas rokas, bet shis softs diemzheel [ par laimi autoram ]  nav nekaads japaanju ymec, kuram izdzeest paaris rindinjas regjistraa un lietot na haljavu uz nebeedu  ::

----------


## jankus

Nē, nu atbilde- notestē, sniedz reportu un saņem licenci BEZ MAKSAS šādā gadījumā mani pat ļoti apmierina.
Ja šāds piedāvājums tik tiešām ir spēkā, tad pārējie jautājumi pagaidām atkrīt paši no sevis..

----------


## kaspich

> Nē, nu atbilde- notestē, sniedz reportu un saņem licenci BEZ MAKSAS šādā gadījumā mani pat ļoti apmierina.
> Ja šāds piedāvājums tik tiešām ir spēkā, tad pārējie jautājumi pagaidām atkrīt paši no sevis..


 nuuu, tas bija kaadus 3 meeneshus atpakalj.. un gana ilgaa laika posmaa.. es jau, protams, neko negribu teikt par uztveres aatrumu, bet.. nee, shobriid shis piedaavaajums, protams, nav speekaa..

----------


## jankus

Nu tad jau mani jautājumi par kvotācijām bijā kā reiz laikā!
Tad man savus jautājumus vajadzētu sutīt uz *office[at]PureSoundTechnologies.com ?* Uz tiem jautājumiem iekš puresoundtehnologies.com [ne]atbildi Tu vai kāds cits?

----------


## kaspich

Jankus, piedod - ja Tevi patiesham intereseetu shis softs, Tu negudrotu kaa to nozagt vai nosplitot ar 10 citiem chomiem. rakstiit vari, bet shaubos, vai kaads atbildees.

p.s. tuvakajaas nedeljaas buus jaunas iespeejas, jauns info. buus DSP iekaartinjas budzeta kategorijaa, kuraas bus EQpos ietverams, buus eksports uz nebudzeta iekaartaam.

----------


## jankus

5. Vai nopērkot šo softu, būs iespējams arī bez maksas apgreidot uz jaunāku versiju vai arī jāpērk tad būs no jauna?

----------


## kaspich

> 5. Vai nopērkot šo softu, būs iespējams arī bez maksas apgreidot uz jaunāku versiju vai arī jāpērk tad būs no jauna?


 ticu, ka nekad nekaadus softus neesi pircis. goda vaards, ticu!  :: 

p.s. nosplitot uz 4 kompjiem diez vai sanaaks. tb, nopietk, un tad ar varku apardod 3 chomiem - nesanaaks.
domaaju, paarejie jautaami aktualitati zaudeja  ::

----------


## jankus

> ticu, ka nekad nekaadus softus neesi pircis. goda vaards, ticu!


 Nu ir daudziem softiem tāda iespēja. Tiesa gan, lielākai daļai no tiem tiek chārgots papildus par tā saucamo supportu.

A ja runājam par personīgo pārliecību- Open Source. Tāpēc ja vien Tu zinātu kā man sirds sāp apzinoties to faktu, ka mans kantoris tuvāko pāris mēnešu laikā grasās samaksāt 7 ciparu summu kādam jenķu žīdam par puslīkas datu bāzes licencēm..?

----------


## kaspich

> Nu ir daudziem softiem tāda iespēja. Tiesa gan, lielākai daļai no tiem tiek chārgots papildus par tā saucamo supportu.
> 
> A ja runājam par personīgo pārliecību- Open Source. Tāpēc ja vien Tu zinātu kā man sirds sāp apzinoties to faktu, ka mans kantoris tuvāko pāris mēnešu laikā grasās samaksāt 7 ciparu summu kādam jenķu žīdam par puslīkas datu bāzes licencēm..?


 saku ko rakstiit, bet.. uz shaadu dumumu.. sore, nevelk uz diskusiju.
p.s. 'mans' shajaa gadiijumaa noziimee, ka Tev shajaa uznjemumaa pieder kvalificeets vairaakums?  ::  7ciparus, un interesee, vai no 50 LVL var nosplitot uz 4 kompjiem, vai veel ko ietaupiit?  :: 
reaali apreecos  ::

----------


## jankus

Kas attiecas uz "manu" uzņēmumu, izskatās, ka šajā valstī katrs Latvietis domā, ka tas kantoris pieder tajā skaitā arī viņam.  ::  Tā kā, kaut arī attiecībā uz "mans", protams, pārteicos, bet nu, ja tā padomā, daļa taisnības tajā manā apgalvojumā varētu būt..  :: 
Kā cilvēks, kas bieži vien taisa specifikācijas iepirkumiem ne tikai dzelžiem, bet arī softiem, varu apliecināt, ka man tas liekas normāli skatīties un sīki izpētīt, ko Tu saņem, samaksājot kaut kam naudu, neatkarīgi no tā vai par to samaksā 50LVL vai miljonu. Cilvēki mēdz rēķināt izdevīgumu vienmēr un it visā. Kas attiecas uz licencēm- kā reiz šobrīd manu galvu nodarbina jautājums par vienu apgreidu, kas būtu izdevīgāk- nopirkt par 23K jaunu serveri ar Intel Xeon X5689 procesoriem un par papildus licencēm nesamaksāt neko, vai arī esošajam gadu vecajam serverim nopirkt par 500LVL vēl vienu procesoru un papildus par licencēm samaksāt 50K. Bet tas nu tā.. Vienkārši rēķina it visu.. Un ir atšķirība vai, it īpaši, ja jāmaksā no savas kabatas, vai par kaut kādu softu samaksā 50LVL vai arī 3 x 50.

----------


## kaspich

vot, i rekjini savu serveri, ja darba uzdevumaa darba deveejs Tev to liek reekjinaat.
un nelien jomaas, kur Tev nav ne sajeegas, ne pilnvaru. piemeeram, izveleties konceptuaali, ko dariit.
ibo, Tev nav ne mazakaas sajeegas, ko darba deveejam [ne Tev, taustinju klabinaatajam] izmaksaa viens vai otrs koncepts.
Tu nespeej saprast to, ka Open source var izmaksaat dargaak kaa licences. jo Tu redzi tikai vienu/shauru jomu - ciparinju savaa taabelee.

p.s. vot, tad turpini rekjinaat. ja sarekjinasi - peerc. nesarekjinasi - nepeerc.

----------


## jankus

6. Vai tie 70EUR ir ar PVN vai bez?

Nu serveri rēķināt ir kudi vieglāk un patīkamāk. Tur torgašam vari uzdot cik vien glupus jautājumus gribi. Pretīm šis no biksēm izlīdīs lai mārketētu savu produktu un pēc iespējas izsmeļoši pastāstīt par ko vien ienāktu prātā pajautāt. Smaidīs kā maija saulīte un par to, ka Tu viņā vispār klausies, uzsauks pusdienas dārgā restorānā. 
A šim- kaut ko ne tā paprasīsi, pasūtīs d..st, pie viena pastāstot, ko domā par mani, manu māti un manu suni.  ::

----------


## kaspich

Jankus - nekaadu probleemu.
es Tev varu iedot paaris 'lidziigu' produktu razhotajus, kas Tev izmaksaas nesaliidzinaami leetaak, bet straadaas daudz labaak:
Real Sound Lab
Trinnov
Acourate
Holm Audio

un uzdod visus shos jautaajumus vinjiem  ::  

it iipashi: saac ar to, ka pajautaa vinjiem, vai vinju produktam ir craks uztaisiits, kaa sasplitot [sliktaakajaa gadiijumaa] pasakumu ar 4 citiem chomiem, un velams - uztaisit ta, lai Tu varetu kopeet uz kura kompja veelies [jo biezhi maini datorus - esi sysadmins]  ::

----------


## kaspich

> Biznesideja: uztaisi mērmikrofonu, kuru vari pardot komplektā ar softu. Cena, protams, cita. Daļa no useriem noteikti panesīsies...


 nu, man jau softaa kaadu 6 leeto mikjiishu [2...5Euro] profili iekljauti. liidz 5kHz buus ljoti laba precizitaate, virs 5kHz +/-2..3dB ieklajusies [un buusim godiigi, pilniigi pietiekoshi ne pro aplikaacijaam]..
ja kaadu intereseetu, ir arii kiti aareejam leetaa mic preampam ar navarotu advanced modei [lielaakaam telpaam/max precizitaatei].. daudz kas ir..  ::

----------


## ddff

> Par ko brīnies? Šajā postpadomju valstī jūzeri nav pieraduši maksāt par intelektuālo īpašumu. 90% jūzeru opsistēma ir zagta, softi ir zagti. Šajā valstī (un ne tikai, gan jau visā pasaulē) jūzeris vispirms palauzīs galvu kā dabūt to softu "na haļavu", un ja nedabūs, tikai tad sāks domāt- a moš arī nopirkt.. Nu un ražotājs, ja gribēs maizīti nopelnīt, savukārt, palauzīs galvu lai tas jūzeris tik viegli pie tā softa "na haļavu" netiktu..


 Kaapeec aprobezoties tikai ar intelektuaalo? Slabo nozagt auto ar ko ciemos braukt? Vai, piemeeram, degvielu, paartiku, uz ielas caur "gop" naudu, mobilos telefonus? Tak peerk tikai miikstie- normaali chalji nosper...

Mani, piemeeram, neapgruutina samaksaat par softu, ko es lietoju savam darbam, jo es par savu darbu sanjemu naudu un, ja man to paliidz veikt kaada izstraadaats softs, tad buutu tikai logiski to iegaadaaties. Savukaart, ja veelies apguut principus, tad meklee trial.

ddff

----------


## ivog

Pareizi jau ir - ja ar softu pelna naudu, tad ir viens stāsts, bet pirkt lai paspēlētos - pavisam cits. Un par to zagšanu runājot - softu zagšana tomēr nav tas pats, kas "taustāmu" mantu - softs pēc nozagšanas paliek arī īpašnieka rīcībā, taustāma manta nē. Attiecīgi arī sabiedrības viedoklis softu (vai muzikas/filmu) zagšanas lietās ir daudz liberālāks. 
Es piemēram latviešu mūziķu diskus pērku oriģinālos, man nav žēl to dažu (parasti ap 6- ::  latu. Tajā pašā laikā, kad ieraudzījo bodē latviešu mūziķa disku, kuru biju gatavs nopirkt, pa 12 ls, nodomāju - fig vam, un nenopirku.

----------


## kaspich

ivo, ko Tu te dzen..
1. lai paspeeleetos, novelc free trial versiju, un 2 nedeeljas speeleejies bez maksas.
2. ko noziimee - paliek arii iipasniekam. kad Tu nopeerc auto, vai magji, vai kreklu, Tu ieguusti autortiesiibas uz visiem golfiem? un to rasejumiem? 
par ko Tu runaa? dzen kaut kaadu dumumu..
piedevaam, kaa jau mineju, kaadu meenesi/divus aicinaaju - pieceliet savas resnaas pakaljas, miiljie draugi, izmeegjiniet, dabuusiet licenci. bet nee - te praktiski nevienu tas neintereseeja. 
Ivo, to, ka Tu nenoveertee intelektuaalo iipashumu, es saprotu. jo Tev pasham shiis lietas ir pamaz. tikai padomaa - ja nebuutu citu intelektuaalais ipashums, nebuutu ne to ampu, ko Tu baksti, ne arii Tu lielaako dalju no tiem spetu sabakstiit [ko shobriid paveic, pateicoties citu intelektuaalajam iipashumam/dotiibaam].

----------


## guguce

Ooo!... 
Par autortiesībām aizrunājāmies. 
Tad kāpēc tās ir jāmaksā par bezmaksas pasākumiem, (no kuriem ir tikai zaudējumi), 
par labdarības pasākumiem un 
par klausīšanos, kas ir lielākā cilvēku lokā par ''ģimeni'' (jubilejas u.t.t).
Un kā ar nodokli par tukšiem datu nesējiem? 

Varbūt vēl parunāsim kā tās jau ietekmē izglītību (ja visu dara likumīgi).

----------


## tornislv

Protams, _na haļavu_ kaut ko dabūt ir svēta lieta. To nu mums vecajai paaudzei uzspļaušana uz "valsts mantu" ir ieaudzinājusi PSRS laikos (nu kā tu nestiepsi laukā no rūpnīcas, jo tā tak pieder _kaut kādai valstij_, nevis "man"). Jaunatne pierada, ka internetā viss ir bez maksas. Rietumos tauta vismaz labi apzinās, ka _kačāt_ ir nelikumīgi (vismaz neētiski, ja arī likums tieši neaizliedz), un ar kačāšanu publiski nedižojas.

Guguce, Ivo: pieņemsim, tu uztaisi sev smuku dārza kamīnu. Ko tu teiktu, ja kaimiņš to bez tavas ziņas savāktu uz neatdošanu saviem dārza svētkiem, tak pasākums ģimenes lokā un bezmaksas? Un neatdotu?

Man arī mājās uz privātā kompūtera windows ir nosacīti legāls (licence man ir, bet es jamo iegādājos kopā ar citu datoru, un reāli EULA ir pārkāpta). Un jā, arī NERO, Photoshops un Corel Draw (vecas versijas) man ir legālas, godīgi pirktas DPA. Tagad drīkst mani kaunināt !  ::

----------


## kaspich

> Ooo!... 
> Par autortiesībām aizrunājāmies. 
> Tad kāpēc tās ir jāmaksā par bezmaksas pasākumiem, (no kuriem ir tikai zaudējumi), 
> par labdarības pasākumiem un 
> par klausīšanos, kas ir lielākā cilvēku lokā par ''ģimeni'' (jubilejas u.t.t).
> Un kā ar nodokli par tukšiem datu nesējiem? 
> 
> Varbūt vēl parunāsim kā tās jau ietekmē izglītību (ja visu dara likumīgi).


 o, jaa, par izgliitiibu mees vareetu parunaat  :: 
shie lielie kachaataaji, izmantojot bezmaksas softus, ir ko apguvushi, piemeeram, elektronikaa?  ::  nu nez, mazaak saprast ir gruuti. nu, var jau buut, ka shii izgliitoshanaas notiek citas joamas. 
piemeram - pornograafisku atteelu apstraade datoraa, vai reakcijas atruma attiistishana, paarlukojot preteejaa vai sava dzimuma iipatnju iepaziishanaas anketas.

----------


## jankus

> Mani, piemeeram, neapgruutina samaksaat par softu, ko es lietoju savam darbam, jo es par savu darbu sanjemu naudu un, ja man to paliidz veikt kaada izstraadaats softs, tad buutu tikai logiski to iegaadaaties. Savukaart, ja veelies apguut principus, tad meklee trial.
> 
> ddff


 Viens un tas pats softs kam darbam, kam atpūtai. Man atpūtai nevis naudas pelnīšanai.  :: 
Vai nu kā, forumieši mani ļoti patīkami pārsteidz.  ::  A savādāk cik kompjus redzu (un esmu redzējis daudz) tik lielākai daļai nelicencēts softs..

----------


## ddff

> Ooo!... 
> Par autortiesībām aizrunājāmies. 
> Tad kāpēc tās ir jāmaksā par bezmaksas pasākumiem, (no kuriem ir tikai zaudējumi), 
> par labdarības pasākumiem un 
> par klausīšanos, kas ir lielākā cilvēku lokā par ''ģimeni'' (jubilejas u.t.t).
> Un kā ar nodokli par tukšiem datu nesējiem? 
> 
> Varbūt vēl parunāsim kā tās jau ietekmē izglītību (ja visu dara likumīgi).


 Par bezmaksas pasaakumiem piekriitu - taa ir nejeedziiba. Tomeer te ir likumiiga izeja: nosaki ieejas maksu 1 santiims, tad vareesi nomaksaat tos 10% netto ienakumu, vai dari kaa Ingus Ulmanis no "Dabas Koncertzaales" - nosaki ieejas maksu "viens akmentinjsh vai gliemmezhvaaks", attieciigi AKKA/LAA veel tagad uz palodzes staav sauja akmentinju.
Par klausiishanos gimenes lokaa gan nekas nav jaamaksaa, ja pasaakums netiek defineets kaa publisks.
Datu neseeju nodeva arii ir diezgan muljkiiga savaa buutiibaa, taapeec nekas neatliek kaa vest tos no tuvajaam aarzemeem, ja vajadziigs liels daudzums. Muusdienaas jau gan vairums lieto aareejaas USB datu iekaartas, liidz ar ko pietiek ar vienu.
Attieciibaa uz izgliitiibu - vietaas, kur to var ieguut, parasti ir vajadziigais softs un dazhkaart studentiem ir iespeeja ieguut EDU licenci par ljoti demokraatisku cenu. Vairumaa gadiijumu gan pieredze raada, ka ne tieshi pasha softa apguushana ir kritiski svariiga, bet gan principu izpratne - kas un kaapeec ir jaadara, lai ieguutu kaadu nebuut rezultaatu. Nezinu kaa citaas jomaas, bet manaa ir sameeraa vienkaarshi - pakasot pauri un padomajot logiski ir iespeejams darbinaat jebkuru iekaartu un softu. Jaa, varbuut tas nebuus necik aatri un es nezinaashu shortcutus vai ko taadu, bet principaa rezultaats ir sasniedzams - esmu praksee paarbaudiijis neskaitaamas reizes.

ddff

----------


## arnis

par softu runaajot- Jankus. tieshaam -- kur probleema ar trialu ? ::  panjem sameeri, uztaisi eq failinju, ielaadee softaa, un klausies 2 nedeeljas. Patiik-- nopirksi , nepatiks, nepirksi... kaads tur split, kaads pvn ??? me arii kasa pakausi  ::

----------


## kaspich

tieshi taa.
piemeeram, ljaunais Microsoft piedaavaa pat Visual Studio rikus ar visiem navarotiem pilnigi bez maksas [EDU licences]. visi ofisi, OS ir ar pamatiigaam atlaideem, u.t.t.
par konkreeto piemeeru ljoti vienakarshi. vai tev, cienijamais, klient, buutu jaamaksaa, ja tu gribeetu labaaku skaneejumu, peerkot citas skandas?
abet protams. piedevaam, krietni vairaak kaa tie 100USD. vai buutu jaamaksaa, ja pats kaut ko gribetu skandaam upgreidot? bet, protams.
savukaart, softu - to tak var.. nokachaat  ::  sak, es jau tikai speelejos..

nee, ok, es veel saprotu fisku - ir milzhi, kuri noraada gada paarskatos miljardu pelnju. nu, tad skaidrs - vinjiem tak po mana lizenciite. bet, ja ir kas specifisks, interesants, kaada maza izstraadaataaja produkts.. nu, vot man ir licenceeti/pirkti visi mazie riiiki, kas ir paliidzejushi veidot manus produktus. logjika elementaara - es atbalstu chomus, jo man tieshaam nodereeja vinju produkti. tas ir attieksmes jautaajums.

----------


## kaspich

> par softu runaajot- Jankus. tieshaam -- kur probleema ar trialu ? panjem sameeri, uztaisi eq failinju, ielaadee softaa, un klausies 2 nedeeljas. Patiik-- nopirksi , nepatiks, nepirksi... kaads tur split, kaads pvn ??? me arii kasa pakausi


 janks taa arii softinju nav izmeegjinaajis, un kaads esot teicis, ka ar Smaart var izdariit to pashu. sore par klachoshanos, vnk.. par kaadu izgliitiibas saapi mes runaajam? slinkums, stulbums.

----------


## jankus

> janks taa arii softinju nav izmeegjinaajis, un kaads esot teicis, ka ar Smaart var izdariit to pashu. sore par klachoshanos, vnk.. par kaadu izgliitiibas saapi mes runaajam? slinkums, stulbums.


 Vai tuvākajās dienās plāno pacelt softa cenu, ka man tagad būtu jāsteidz to izmēģināt un nopirkt?  ::

----------


## kaspich

> Vai tuvākajās dienās plāno pacelt softa cenu, ka man tagad būtu jāsteidz to izmēģināt un nopirkt?


 nee. droshi vari ne steigties, ne leenaam gatavoties  ::  gaidi craku, meegjini ar Smaart izdariit to pashu  :: 
moska - kraaj naudu normaalai akustikai.. hvz. Tava dariishana  ::

----------


## jankus

Nu tur jau tā lieta- ar to savu softu Tu arī pēc mēneša būsi tur pat kur tagad esi, neesi zaķis, nekur neaizmuksi.  :: 
A par to notestēšanu šajā weekendā, nu ko man Tev taisnoties- sestdienā kā pie nedēļas pēdējās dienas atpūtos, aizgāju gulēt ap 4 naktī, pus septiņos no rīta saņēmu 400 sms,  piezvanīja no darba un palūdza atbraukt, jo nekas darbā negāja. Tīkliniekiem kaut kāds centrālais switch bija iegājis sevī. Atbraucu mājās, pāris stundas nosnaudu, tad uzkāpu uz mājas jumta, sataisīju vienu antenu, tad sakārtoju dažas lietas mājas bēniņos, tad satīrīju māju, pēc tam turpināju darbu pie savu BEAG HEC-12 tumbu sakārtošanas kinozālei (pilnībā pārlasīšu) un pārbeicēšu, pārlakošu. Tad gāju gulēt. 
Šovakar iešu uz Joe Sampla koncertu. Vakarā būšu vēlu. Rītdien pēc darba iešu uz kora mēģinājumu. Mājās būšu pus desmitos. Nezinu vai sanāks tam pieķerties. Tas- ja man ir jāatskaitās kāpēc šajā weekendā neizmēģināju šo softu..

----------


## tornislv

Laimīgais,

man vakar vispār bija skatīties basketbola spēli jāiet.  ::

----------


## ddff

> kaads esot teicis, ka ar Smaart var izdariit to pashu. sore par klachoshanos, vnk.. par kaadu izgliitiibas saapi mes runaajam? slinkums, stulbums.


 Tas kaads principaa jau neko nav samelojis, tikai aizmirsis pateikt, ka pie taa SMAART vajadzees veel kaadus 10 gadus pieredzes un inzheniera graadu, kameer EQpos to izdara elementaaraa wizard veidaa un neparasa nekaadas usera zinaashanas. Veel man patiik jaunieshi, kas dabuu smaarta cracku un tad jautaa "ko taalaak?".

ddff, smiin baardaa

P.S. aaa - nee, pareizi... ar Smaart tak tikai varees redzeet cik viss ir slikti un ka taa grabazha jaauzpilda ar propaanu. Vajag tak veel arii DSP ar ko ieviest veeelamaas korekcijas un tur nu Smaart nekaadi neliidzees. Viegli neiedomaajos par taadu siikumu par cik pasham DSP ir priekshaa un pakaljaa, bet maajas pilsonim taa vareetu buut probleema.

----------


## ivog

kaspich, Tu atkal mani pārproti. Kur es esmu minējis, ka nenovērtēju intelektuālo īpašumu? Un ne Tev spriest par manu intelektu, par to lai spriež mani darba devēji, kas to (Tev droši vien par brīnumu) pienācīgi novērtē, kā rezultātā man ir pietiekami brīvu līdzekļu lai vilktu no ebaja ampus un viņus ķibinātu. Ja kāds domā, ka es ar to pelnu naudu, tad tas tā nebūt nav.
Un es neesmu par to, ka intelektuālo īpašmu vajadzētu zagt, vienkārši es šo lietu redzu mazliet plašāk. Piemēram ja kāds Tavu (vai da vienalga kādu) softu nozog, bet ja nevar nozagt, tad ir spiests pirkt viņu, tad, jā - šo softu nozogot viņš Tevi apzog. Bet ja kāds, kuram viņu reāli 100 gadus nevajag, viņu nozog lai papēlētos un viņš nekad viņu nepirks jo viņam viņu nevajag, tad es atļaušos apgalvot, ka viņš Tevi nav apzadzis, jo tev nekādi reāli zaudējumi nav radušies. Protams, es nesaku, ka šādos gadījumos būtu pieļaujams zagt, bet tīri teorētiski tā sanāk.

----------


## kaspich

izskataas, ka ddff arii 'ir' lietas kursaa.
varbuut ddff var pastastiit man [es patiesham nezinu], kaa ar Smaart var:
a) veidot telpas meeriijumu karti
b) korekti sameeriit staavvilnjus
c) no meeriijumiem atsijaat agriinos un veeliinos atstarojumus
d) ieguut kaut 4/8K izskjirtspeejas FIR filtru rezultaatu vai kaut koefus
e) ietvert telpas prioritaates
u.t.t.?

----------


## arnis

kaspich-- shie jautaajumi jaauzdod cilveekam, kursh teica, ka to varot izdariit arii ar smaart  ::

----------


## kaspich

> kaspich, Tu atkal mani pārproti. Kur es esmu minējis, ka nenovērtēju intelektuālo īpašumu? Un ne Tev spriest par manu intelektu, par to lai spriež mani darba devēji, kas to (Tev droši vien par brīnumu) pienācīgi novērtē, kā rezultātā man ir pietiekami brīvu līdzekļu lai vilktu no ebaja ampus un viņus ķibinātu. Ja kāds domā, ka es ar to pelnu naudu, tad tas tā nebūt nav.
> Un es neesmu par to, ka intelektuālo īpašmu vajadzētu zagt, vienkārši es šo lietu redzu mazliet plašāk. Piemēram ja kāds Tavu (vai da vienalga kādu) softu nozog, bet ja nevar nozagt, tad ir spiests pirkt viņu, tad, jā - šo softu nozogot viņš Tevi apzog. Bet ja kāds, kuram viņu reāli 100 gadus nevajag, viņu nozog lai papēlētos un viņš nekad viņu nepirks jo viņam viņu nevajag, tad es atļaušos apgalvot, ka viņš Tevi nav apzadzis, jo tev nekādi reāli zaudējumi nav radušies. Protams, es nesaku, ka šādos gadījumos būtu pieļaujams zagt, bet tīri teorētiski tā sanāk.


 pag, lai paspeeleetos ir free tiral riiki. praktiski katram toolim. njem un speelejies.
nee, es saprotu, ka 'plashaak' skatiites - tad var arii transporta nemaksat, jo tas tachu neko nemaina: tramvajs nenoklemmees, par muuziku - vispaar nav jaasatraucaas, jo solistam tak balss nepazudiis, da i disks pee 100.reizes apniks. 
tb, zagt = tad, kad var dabuut pa muti/sodu/cietumaa. paareejos gadiijumoes = 'plashaak'. es sapratu  ::

----------


## kaspich

> kaspich-- shie jautaajumi jaauzdod cilveekam, kursh teica, ka to varot izdariit arii ar smaart


 aa,es ,laikam nesapratu ddff domu. vinjsh sarezgjiti saformuleeja teikumu  ::

----------


## ddff

> izskataas, ka ddff arii 'ir' lietas kursaa.
> varbuut ddff var pastastiit man [es patiesham nezinu], kaa ar Smaart var:
> a) veidot telpas meeriijumu karti
> b) korekti sameeriit staavvilnjus
> c) no meeriijumiem atsijaat agriinos un veeliinos atstarojumus
> d) ieguut kaut 4/8K izskjirtspeejas FIR filtru rezultaatu vai kaut koefus
> e) ietvert telpas prioritaates
> u.t.t.?


 Nu nav tik traki, kaa iesaakumaa vareetu likties.

a) veic vairaakus meeriijumus peec kaartas intereseejoshajos regionos un saglabaa liikni. Ja nepiecieshama AVG summa, tad apvieno visas liiknes, lai redzeetu probleemas, kas saglabaajas visos punktos.

b) skaties uz AFR/koherences liikni un paarvieto mikrofonu telpaa. Ieraugot probleemas ar koherenci, lieto kalkulatoru un metrameeru.

c) impulse mode

d) lietot filtershop vai ko liidziigu. Principaa FIR ir nepiecieshams tikai eertaakai vairaaku izstarotaaju summeshanai konkreetaa freq. apgabalaa. Vairumaa gadiijumu varees iztikt tikai ar all-pass.

e) nesapratu jautaajumu, vai arii tas ir parametrs, ko neizmanto masu pasaakumu plaanoshanaa.

ddff

----------


## arnis

ddff, kaa tad tu Lopus vip lozhaas nemaz neaplaimo  ::   ::  :P :P
PS- droshi vien neizmanto pareizos tuuljus, bet ar meerlenti gruuti pa vip zonaam izlozhnjaat ? ::  bet skat - reku -- iekjeksee sarkanu kvadraatu EQPos, un gatavs  ::

----------


## kaspich

> Nu nav tik traki, kaa iesaakumaa vareetu likties.
> 
> a) veic vairaakus meeriijumus peec kaartas intereseejoshajos regionos un saglabaa liikni. Ja nepiecieshama AVG summa, tad apvieno visas liiknes, lai redzeetu probleemas, kas saglabaajas visos punktos.
> 
> b) skaties uz AFR/koherences liikni un paarvieto mikrofonu telpaa. Ieraugot probleemas ar koherenci, lieto kalkulatoru un metrameeru.
> 
> c) impulse mode
> 
> d) lietot filtershop vai ko liidziigu. Principaa FIR ir nepiecieshams tikai eertaakai vairaaku izstarotaaju summeshanai konkreetaa freq. apgabalaa. Vairumaa gadiijumu varees iztikt tikai ar all-pass.
> ...


 nu jaa, tikai: tie ir paaris meeriijumi, ne normaala akustiskaa jauda. par paarejo nerunaajot.

nee, FIR filtri ir principiaali kas cits. tiesa gan, prastaa/parasta PA varbuut arii nav aktuaali, jo par kvalitatiivu PA apskanjoshanu runat var ljoti reti. [arii delj objektiiviem iemesliem].
bet nu no Tevis piemineetaa normaalaa liimenii izdariit nevar NEKO.

----------


## ddff

> nu jaa, tikai: tie ir paaris meeriijumi, ne normaala akustiskaa jauda. par paarejo nerunaajot.
> 
> nee, FIR filtri ir principiaali kas cits. tiesa gan, prastaa/parasta PA varbuut arii nav aktuaali, jo par kvalitatiivu PA apskanjoshanu runat var ljoti reti. [arii delj objektiiviem iemesliem].
> bet nu no Tevis piemineetaa normaalaa liimenii izdariit nevar NEKO.


 Te ir principiaala atskiriiba starp maajas apriikojumu un PRO audio. Ja maajas sisteema sastaav no 2 kanaaliem, kur visas korekcijas ir jaaveic starp signaala avotu un pastiprinaataju, kas attieciigi attieksies uz visaam AS komponenteem reizee, tad laba koncertsisteema operee ar 4....8 ieejaam un ap 30 izejaam + veel individuaalu akustisko sisteemu t.s. "voicings" - krosoveri, filtri, limiteri, utt. PA situaacijaa meeriijumus telpaa veic, lai sabalanseetu galveno L/R (vai L/C/R) sisteemu ar papildus pieskanjoshanaam (infills, frontfills, outfills, downfills, whatever-fills), aiztures akustisjakaam sisteemaam un subiem. Biezhi vien vieniigaa korekcija, kas nepiecieshama ir liimenis un aizture, retu reizi arii faazu liikne jaapiedzen un, to 90% gadiijumaa var veikt ar all-pass filtru. Galvenajai sisteemai veel reguleejas katra zona individuaali - pamataa liimenis un gaisa absorbcijas kompensaacija atkariibaa no teemeejuma attaaluma un temperatuuras/mitruma. Subiem arii paarsvaraa tas ir liimenis un aizture, lai ieguutu labu summeshanos x-over regionaa. Izplatiibu telpaa regulee tikai un vieniigi ar pareizas dispersijas akustisko sisteemu komplektaa ar pareizu teemeejumu. Subu gadiiijumaa ar izstarotaaju skaitu un novietojumu. 
Vairumu telpas probleemu nerisina ar ekvalizaaciju, bet gan ar fizisku sisteemas paarvietoshanu, slaapeejoshu aizkaru piekaarshanu un sisteemas patterna mainju. Kas attiecas uz FIR - es diezgan labi paarzinu teoriju un praktiskaa pielietojuma jeegu, pamataa tas ir nepiecieshams, ja vienaa akustiskajaa sisteemaa komponentes izvietotas taa, ka nost no kaadas no asiim rodas nesummeeshanas deelj laika atskiriibaam, tad nepiecieshams staavs filtrs, kas IIR situaacijaa nes liidzi krietnus faazu defektus (45' uz katriem 6 dB/oct.). PRO audio gadiijumaa shis FIR filtrs, ja nepiecieshams, tiek implementeets t.s. "voicings" un ar to nekas vairs nav jaadara pasaakuma vietaa.

ddff

----------


## kaspich

nu, telpu jua vispaar nekadi [elektriski] nevar izkorigjeet. ok, bisku pakompenseet staavvilnjus, bet viss paareejais - fufelis.
nu jaa, PA sho var izmantot kaa voicing [kaa Tu to sauc], sadzenot katras joslas AFR korekciju procii/pulti+PC [kur nu var]. 
shis pat buutu interesanti. vismaz man.
piedevaam, tad sanaak vairaaki bonusi:
visiem filtirm vienaads group delay [pie vienada garuma], piem., 5ms pie 500 tapiem [buus jau preciiza korekcija no kaadiem paarsimts Hz, 5ms, domaju - pilniigi pienjemami live sound]
nekaadu faazu nobiizhu
izskjirtspeeja ar soli ap 80Hz

sataisi savu datubazi un aidaa..

----------


## ddff

> PA sho var izmantot kaa voicing [kaa Tu to sauc], sadzenot katras joslas AFR korekciju procii/pulti+PC [kur nu var]. 
> shis pat buutu interesanti. vismaz man.
> piedevaam, tad sanaak vairaaki bonusi:
> visiem filtirm vienaads group delay [pie vienada garuma], piem., 5ms pie 500 tapiem [buus jau preciiza korekcija no kaadiem paarsimts Hz, 5ms, domaju - pilniigi pienjemami live sound]
> nekaadu faazu nobiizhu


 Principaa to var dariit taadaa veidaa, bet ir paaris lietas jaanjem veeraa - pirmkaart, lai pilniigi izsleegtu telpas piedaliishanos meeriijumaa, tas jaaveic anehoiskajaa kambarii (RRR vai Valsts standartu laboratorijaa), otrkaart, un tas laikam ir vissarezgiitakais, jaabuut iespeejai HW procesoros implementeet custom blokus - laikam nezinu pat nevienu gadiijumu, kur to buutu iespeejams izdariit bez razhotaaja zinjas. Pienjemu, ka tas vispaar ir iespeejams tikai kaa FW jauna versija, kuraa ir shis custom bloks, kas akcepteetu koeficientus vai kaadas no EQpos eksporteejamas veertiibas. Un veel viena beeda ir taada, ka maz ir iekaartu shobriid lietoshanaa, kuru HW speetu nodroshinaat kaut 5ms FIR darbiibu. 
Ar to faazu nobiidi ir diezgan elementaari - ja taa ir vienaada visiem izstarotaajiem, tad summeeshanaas vienalga notiks un par cik nav nekaada absoluuta atskaites punkta, tad principaa taa rezulteejoshaa faazu liikne var buut dajebkaada. Ir pat taadi eksperimenti veikti, kur vienam izstarotaajam attieciibaa pret otru ir faazu nobiide kaadaa apgabalaa - liidz kaadiem 40' nav saklausaamu atskiriibu, kaa to raada arii shii bilde:


ddff

----------


## kaspich

nu, protams, FIR filtram jaabuut kaa/tas ir kaa neatkariigs bloks. jaa, iekaartu nav daudz [taas ir maz], jo lieta skaitaas advanceeta, da liidz shim nebija ne metodes, ne normaalu meeriishanas softu, kas ljautu to augstaas izskjirtspeejas realizeet.
un shis iekaartas, protams, ir daargajaa galaa [saakot ar BSS, un beidzot ar Plgzilla].
nee, mega akustisko telpu nevajag. ja interesee FIR virs paarsimts Hz [sho te mazo GD deelj], piem., EQpos visu telpas ietekmi noairee [atskjiribaa no Smaart, u.c.]. nav probleemu meriit normaalaa/parastaa telpaa.
ar faazeem - viss ir daudz sliktaak. tikliidz kaa Tu straadaa ar IIR filtriem, taa.. taa Q virs 2..3 praktiski nav lietojami. tas, savukaart, noziimee, ka joslas platums nebuss zem 1/2..1/3 oktaavas, un faazu liikne jau buus nebaudaama. nekada kompeneshana/salaagoshana nesanaaks dazhaadiem filtriem [kaut ar nedaudz atskjiriigiem parametriem]..

p.s. piedevaam, faazu lietas ir viena lieta - augstaaka Q filtri dramatiski chakaree paarejas raksturliikni. tb, ietopii 1 periou basa bockas sitienu, bet peec filtra - bardaks 3 periodu garumaa.. ko nedara FIR filtri.

----------


## JDat

Es tas biju, kas pateica ka var ar SMAART izdarīt to pašu ko ar EQpos. Tikai kā, to izdarīt. Es nemācētu, bet ddff mācētu. Kur sāpe ar FIR? SMAART var noeksportēt FFT līkni uz txt failu. Ko tālāk? Esmu redzējis softa bibliotēkas, kas FFT pāvērš par FIR koefiecientiem. Neesmu darbinājis EQpos, tikai skatījies helu (online vai kur tur bija). Ko dara softs? primitīvi. Izmēra AFR dažādos punktos. Izmēra attalumu no katras skandas. Saglabā visu. Tālāk useris norāda kur ir prioritāte AFR korekcijai. EQpos, saprot, padomā un sasummē (average, whatever tur un pārvērš gala AFT līkni par FIR koeficientiem). Labu darbu dara. Bet nu. Ar lielām zināšanām (man tādu nav) un nelielu čakaru, var izdarīt manuāli EQpos darbu. Te neiet runa pat 5 hz joslas platuma korekciju virs 4 kHz, bet tomēr... ne man ne jankus tas nespīc, bet ir cilvēki, kuriem tas spīd. Un ja tādam cilvēkam (Kaut vai kā piemērs ddff), patīk EQpos rezultāts, tad, lai mazāk čakarētos, lieto EQpos.

IMHO, svētīgi būtu tāda funkcija iekš EQpos: izeksportē teiksim 6 vai 12 paramtrisko EQ uztādījumus, lai aptuveni izkoriģētu līkni. Cilvēks manuāli iebaksta tādu līkni savā DSP un klausās, mēra uttt. Tad vajadzības gadījumā ari no rokas vēl nedaudz piekoriģē.

Jankus? Par ko ir cepiens? Par trial uz 2 nedēļām? Pasaki padies, ka kaspich vispār dod trial. Haļavas metode, legālā: Kad aparāti savesti kārtībā, 2 nedēlās pilnīgi pietiek lai izspēlētos un izekvalizētos. Tad dabū rārā FIR datus no softa un iebaro kaspicha taisītajam plaginam, kurš ir pa velti. Pa cik plagins ir par velti, tad lieto mūžīgi. Ekvalizēt (parasti ņemot) vajat tikai vienu reizi nevis katru nedēlās nogali. A ja taisies nopietni pētīt visādas nianses, nu tad neko, nopērc un lieto. Globāli ņemot, softs ta kapeikas maksā....

----------


## kaspich

jdat, Tevi jaapbeedina: pluginiem vajag aktiivu [kaut free trial] licenci  :: 

par to meeriishanu/eksporteeshanu.. nu, Tev ir ljoti/ljoti vienkaarshots prieksstats.. tiesa gan, ja kaads var dabuut kaut lidziigu [subjektiivu] rezultatu ar Smaart un co - es gribu dzirdet  ::

----------


## arnis

fantastiski, ka par shiim lietaam spriezh cilveeki, kas pashi ne reizi to softu nav pameegjinaajushi  ::  
tas taa-- liriska atkaape

----------


## JDat

Varbūt, ka par plugin kaut ko sajaucu. Hz, varbūt kaut kad kādreiz kāds atradīsies. Par FIR primitīvs iespaids? Nu man nav doktora grāds matemātikā, tas tiesa. Tāds jautājums saprašanai. Ar kādu precizitāte tev augšējo galu koriģē? Ar tiem pašie 5Hz (FIR TAP skaits) laikam. Kur fiška 10 kHz koģēt ar 5 hz soli? Cik zinu ta parasti koriģē ar kaut kādu noteiktu Q. 1/3 no oktāvas, 1/6, 1/12 vai cik vajag. Tev Q sanāk ui, kur šaurs. Kur fiška tik šauram Q augšējā galā? Jebšu pirms tam AI iekš tava softa tomēr uztaisa kādu average augšējam galam. Es jau zinu, ka iebraucu auzās, bet nu tomēr varbūt pastāsti sīkāk... Ir redzētsm ka pārvieto miķi par 10 mm un augšējā gala ķemmīte pavisam savādāka. Vot šo gribās saprast. Respektīvi, ko EQpos dara ar šadu situāciju.

Galu galā: es esmu slinks. Nelasu grāmatas par šim tēmām, vai varbūt tomēr vajadzētu, lai es neuzdotu dumus jautājienus, bet... Vai tad man vajag ekvalizēt ikdienā? Nē, vienkārši sekoju līdzi tam kas notiek. Tā, no sērijas pa ausu galam kaut ko sagrāpstos un 90 % tāpat neapjēdzu...  ::

----------


## kaspich

nu redz, kad/ja Tu/kaads cits nebuus tik slinks, lai 15min veltiitu pasaakumam, kad kaads no apspriedi alkstoshajiem patieshaam intereseesies par teemu, tad arii izpluudiishu aprakstos. shobriid - sore, man toch pietiek ko tuseet ar tiem, kas nav tik slinki, tik neieintereseeti  ::

----------


## JDat

Nu vot. Kaspicha iespaidā tiko uzinstalēju...

Pirmie iespaidi? Installers normāls. Next->EULA->Next->Next->Launch. Tumbu nav mājās un NEBŪS! Pačakarēsim softu ar austiņām un miķīti... Pācakarēju. Jāparunā teksti miķītī. Tad sākas sweep katrā kanālā. Hren s ņim, bet lamājas la līmenis zems. Ausis uz pilnu klapi, starp ausīm iespiest miķis. Indikatirs sweep laikā uzlec uz zaļo, bet softs vienalga lamājas ka vajag skaļāk. Hren s ņim, pitačok. Es jau tikai ākstos un čakarēju softu. Nu labi. 5 min testā aplauzenss. Pats esmu vainīgs. Mēru (patiesībā ņirgājos par mērīšanu) nepareizi. Ko tālāk? EW ir tak iespēja atvērt DEMO (kaspiča guļamistabas) ekvalizāciju. Bļin! Neļauj atvēt. Kaut ko ļečī par licencēšanu. Parokoties helpā kaut kāda web adrese norādīta, un piebilde ka softu vajag aktivizēt. Labi, lai tā būtu. Copy/paste! Kaut ko ļečī par 14 dienām. Paskatamies guļamistabu. Nu jā smuki utt. Interesantāk ne kā web lapā parādītais.

Kāds bija mēŗķis? Cerība ka kaspich atklāsies vairāk ne kā līdz šim, jo es keksīša pēc zoftu uzliku un iedarbināju. Kas patiešām interesēja? Kādu signālu softs dod ārā. Pagaidām dzidēju pārmaiņus sweepu katrā kanālā. Skaidrs kā tiek mērīts attalum no skadām līdz miķiem... Ekvalizēt? Pokemonez: Vai vai tā var uzt'junēt mana šaizenhaizera austiņas lai uz kompiz muzons labāk skanētu?  ::  Labi, ākstos. Vai nu jāuzliek darbā zoftu un jāpaspēlējas, vai jātstiepj kādas kastes uz mājām... A slinkums ta kāds...

----------


## kaspich

es piedaavaaju sakariigaaku pasakumu. developeri tiks galaa ar to coefu exportu. Tu rubii fisku tajos BSS. ja Tevi interese, piebraukshu ciemaa, pamurgosimies par BSS, paskatiisim, vai viss kaartiibaa, es par saoftu pastaastiishu, ja kaadu interesees, licenci iedoshu. manupraat, normaala klaatienes diskusija buutu sakariigaaka kaa te pingoties.. tada ideja der?

----------


## JDat

Protams ka der! Pie viena izkaisimimes ar zobu bakstāmajiem kociņiem, lai nav forumā jākasās.  ::  Kad? HVZ. Gan jau kaut kad sarunāsim.

Par licenci jau iepriekš paldies, bat lai par to spriež tie kas birojā nodarbojas ar EQ lietām.

EDIT: Pagaidām paspēlēšos na svoi strah i risk.

----------


## arnis

khmm, kameer taisiiju savas jaunaas akustikas, arii software ir pamainiijusies, un naakushas klaat jaunas fiichas  ::  par loudness jau rakstiiju ieksh loudness, bet viens mega uzlabojums, kas reaali paliidz meeriishanaa ---> agraak, ja nezinaamu iemeslu deelj pazuda piem signaals no mikja[ meerot ] vai arii ja meeriijums ir aarpus listening area, tad meeriishanas pasaakums apstaajaas, un naacaas iet spiest pogas, lai turpinaatu , savukaart tagad software gan uzmet warning logu, bet turpina suutiit position checking signaalus, cerot, ka meeriitaajs sapratiis savu kljuudu un tam nevajadzees skriet pie PC  ::  Veel tik man ienaaca praataa, ka labaak pat buutu taa --- fonaa paraadaas kaadas blondiines balss, piem, check your connections, vai arii -- you are outside listening area  ::  nju taads vocal assistance  ::  tas buutu pavisam kruta  :: 

es protams kaa parasti seezhu nobiidiits vertikaalajaa asii, ko lieliski ataino arii software --- uz 2K midrange horna virziendarbiiba[ kautgan meerijumos uz ass arii 2K ir kautkaadi -1,5dB ] , augstaak --- piikstulju virziendarbiiba. Zemajaa galaa kreisaa puse klusaaka mazliet, jo subs nav stuurii, un tam gar malu un pretii ir veel joprojaam betona siena, kameer Right kanaalam ir smuka apdare un miiksts diivaaninjsh  ::  
Taakaa most important place sanaak gandriiz pie aizmugureejaas sienas, tad software kautkaa spiitiigi sareekjina right kanaalu par 0,X dB skaljaaku, lai gan iespeejams, ka probleema ir arii kaapnees, kas pa daljai aizsedz left kanaalu, jo telpas viduu disbalanss ir 0,1dB robezhaas  ::  Taakaa sho sadalju [ level un delay adjustment ] ieksh plugina es spiitiigi neizmantoju , un paljaujos uz saviem delay reguleejumiem  ::

----------


## tornislv

Pasaulē pietiek arī skaņas sačakarētāju softa ražotāju ... 

http://www.digitalmusicnews.com/perm...111214loudness

 ::

----------


## PRTG

Apmēram pirms gada notestēju uz KRK Rokit 6 monitoriem, darbojās subjektīvi teicami, un uzskatāmi parādīja monitoru vājāko vietu. Ceru, ka turpinājums sekos.

Viens mazs jautājums par algoritmu - vai bildē redzamais tiek ņemts vērā mērot vēlīnā (no sienām atstarotā) signāla spektru un pēc tam kopējās korekcijas aprēķinos?

----------


## tornislv

Baidos, ka Tev ar Kaspich nāksies privāti, izmantojot citus saziņas līdzekļus, komunicēt, teitan jamais vairs neapgrozās.

----------


## PRTG

Žēl, daudz gaismas tika ienests masās  :: 

Atsviedīsi viņa kontaktu uz meilu?

----------


## tornislv

būsu tavu meilu nezinājis vai pasējis. Uzsit PM, bet vari laikam rakstīt uz vards.uzvards@puresoundtechnologies.com

----------

